# Sticky  Medicine for Starters



## rizwan94

*Objective of the Thread*

Hi,

This thread has been created to familiarize fresh Medical students (including myself) with the medical profession, studying tips and strategies and basics of Medical subjects to be studied in first year of M.B.B.S before the start of classes in December 2012. Hopefully, it will include links to books, useful websites, educational videos, medicine apps and much more all chosen in line with the M.B.B.S syllabus as outlined by PMDC, UHS and HEC. It is hoped the posted information proves helpful and takes us all on the path to excel through Medical School and fulfill our most cherished childhood dream of becoming doctors.


----------



## rizwan94

*Content of the Thread*

1. *Introduction to Medicine
*
1.1. Medical School
1.2. Medical Profession
1.3. What it means to be a Medical Professional 

2. *M.B.B.S Syllabus outline (Pakistan)*

2.1. PMDC Outline
2.2. UHS Outline for 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Professional (Part I and II)
2.3. HEC Outline for 2012

3. *Starting with the basics*
3.1. Basic Medical terminologies (PDF file 1.6 MB)
3.2. Anatomy Basics familiarization book
3.3. Physiology basics familiarization book
3.4. Biochemistry basics familiarization book

4. *First Year Medical Subjects Study Material* 
4.1. List of 1[SUP]st[/SUP] year subjects 
4.2. Medical Subjects Study Material (with following subheadings for all subjects: Introduction, Recommended books, Free Apps, Useful websites)
4.2.1. Anatomy & Histology
4.2.2. Physiology
4.2.3. Biochemistry
4.2.4. Embryology
4.2.5. Behavioral Sciences 

5. *Studying Tips 
*
5.1. Websites 
5.2. Helpful Videos

6. *Effective Studying Strategies
*
6.1. *Articles*
6.1.1. How to Study Effectively
6.1.2. Study Method for Medical School
6.1.3. Strategies for Studying
6.1.4 Great Advice for New Medical Students (Medstudentz thread)

6.2. *PDF and other Documents*
6.2.1. Ohio School Studying strategies Study.

6.3. *Book* 
6.3.1.Success types in Medical Education (A book that aids you to choose a studying strategy that works for you)


----------



## rizwan94

*Introduction to Medicine*

1.1. *Medical School*: 
The video ?*Succeeding in Medical school*? gives a bird?s eye-view of Medicine i.e. from Medical school to fellowship. 
Video link: Succeeding in Medical School - YouTube
P.S. When Youtube is unblocked, then view this video. 

1.2.* Medical Profession*: Gives an idea of things to consider before going ahead. 

Introduction

Is medicine for you? 

1.3. *What it means to be a Medical Professional*:
https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&q=cache:mmsLIcR1OGcJ:timakademikfkup09.files.wordpress.com/2010/02/introduction-to-medical-professional-lcd-1-prof-djamhoerdr-spog.ppt+introduction+to+the+medical+profession&hl=en&pid=bl&srcid=ADGEESiYI3U15_ydeGG6m7kJkb_acZ8a5jeb_WxetLfCSnCrci0QhpVfbsm9myBlyzl5A1hhMwfMUxV5ZCamOmymVuAV_aJ- vHMPj69trb93OaqRwTu7pwUyx0XUca4Erbjrjy27c8U_&sig=AHIEtbTv9jz0zSOkscn0aBsU6IkGUKmPhg&safe=on


----------



## rizwan94

*M.B.B.S Syllabus (of Pakistan)*

2.1. PMDC: http://www.pmdc.org.pk/LinkClick.aspx?fileticket=EKfBIOSDTkE=
2.2. HEC: http://www.hec.gov.pk/insidehec/divisions/aeca/curriculumrevision/documents/590_mbbs.pdf

2.3. UHS (1st Professional) 
Part 1: http://www.uhs.edu.pk/downloads/mbbspartisyllabus.pdf
Part 2: http://www.uhs.edu.pk/downloads/mbbspartiisyllabus.pdf


----------



## rizwan94

*3. Starting With the Basics*

Before starting medical studies, you need to be familiar with the basics. Here is some of the material worth reading:

3.1. *Basic Medical Terminology*: 
If you know the basic word parts (Prefixes, suffixes, roots and stems), Medicine will become 50% easier for you. So this is worth a read. Use anyone of the following. I recommend Basic Medical Terminology.

3.1.1. *Medical terminology Healthwrite Training Academy*
Link: http://www.healthwrite.org/downloads/medical-terminology.pdf

3.1.2. *Basic Medical Terminology*
Link: basic medical terminology 

3.1.3. *Medical Terminology Online Version 2.0*
Link: Medical Terminology? Ver. 2.0 


3.2. *Anatomy and physiology*: 
An illustrative book that covers major concepts that should be on one?s fingertips. I have the 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] Edition, but only 1[SUP]st[/SUP] edition is available online. 
Book: * Anatomy and Physiology an Incredibly Visual Guide, 1[SUP]st[/SUP] Edition*:
Link: Free eBook Anatomy & Physiology Made Incredibly Visual! | Free PDF eBooks Download


3.3. *Physiology*
Book: *Human Physiology*:
Link: Human Physiology - Wikibooks, open books for an open world

3.4. *Biochemistry*:
3.4.1. Book: *Basic Concepts in Biochemistry* 
Link: http://jahanian.iut.ac.ir/sites/jah...-materials/Basic Concepts in Biochemistry.pdf 

3.4.2. Book: *Biochemistry for Dummies*
Link: Biochemistry for Dummies - Free eBooks Download


----------



## rizwan94

*4. First Year Medical Subjects Study Material*

4.1. *List of 1[SUP]st[/SUP] year subjects*:
1. Anatomy
2. Histology
3. Physiology
4. Biochemistry
5. Embryology
6. Behavioral sciences


----------



## rizwan94

*4.2. Medical Subjects- Anatomy &Amp; Histology*

4.2.1. *Introduction to*
a. *Anatomy*: What Is Anatomy?

b*. Histology: *http://facstaff.unca.edu/cnicolay/BIO223/L02-Epithelium.pdf 

https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...ig=AHIEtbRoShY0PX4HAofH-t8jQRKI0ggCmQ&safe=on 

4.2.2. *Basics Book*: 
a. *Gray?s Basic Anatomy International Edition Review*:
Gray's Basic Anatomy: With Student Consult Online Access - Richard Drake, A. Wayne Vogl, Adam W. M. Mitchell - Google Books

4.2.3. *Recommended Books (till the time you get the hard copies, use these):* 
4.2.3.1. *Anatomy: *
a. *Gray?s Anatomy (Latest 39[SUP]th[/SUP] Edition): *Gray or Gray's Anatomy | Download book

b. *Cunnings Manual of Practical Anatomy*: 
Volume 1: -
Volume 2: -
Volume 3: download and read ebook Cunningham's manual of practical anatomy (Volume 3) for free by author D. J. (Daniel John) Cunningham

c. *Clinical Anatomy by Snell, Latest Edition*
snell clinical anatomy by regions 9th ed 2012.pdf download - 2shared or
Download snell clinical anatomy regions 9th 2012 pdf

d. *Snell?s Clinical Neuroanatomy, latest 7[SUP]th[/SUP] Edition*:
Snell

4.2.3.2. *Histology*:
a. *Wheather?s Histology*: 
Wheater's Functional Histology: A Text and Colour Atlas, 5th Edition - Barbara Young BSc Med Sci(Hons) PhD MB BChir MRCP FRCPA, James S. Lowe BMedSci BMBS DM FRCPath, Alan Stevens MBBS FRCPath, John W. Heath BSc(Hons)(Melbourne) PhD(Melbourne), Phili
Wheater?s Functional Histology: A Text and Colour Atlas, 5th Edition ? MEDICAL BOOKS FREE 


4.2.4. *Medical apps*:
a. *Anatronica*: https://play.google.com/store/apps/...VudGVycHJpc2VEZXZlbG9wbWVudC5BbmF0cm9uaWNhIl0. 

b. *Anatomy Lab 2.0*: (excellent program, only for iphone though, couldn?t find link) 
c. *Anatomy Guide (Pocket book)* https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=af.anatomy.guide&feature=search_result

d*. Histology Atlas*: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=HistologyAtlas.res&hl=en

4.2.5. *Useful Websites*:
Homepage for the Anatomy Lesson
Medical Student | Medical Education | Medical Student Education | Medical Textbook | Medical School | - MedicalStudent.com: A digital library of authoritative medical education information for the medical student and all students of medicine
Anatomy and drawing tips by moni158 on deviantART
Medical Student | Medical Education | Medical Student Education | Medical Textbook | Medical School | - MedicalStudent.com: A digital library of authoritative medical education information for the medical student and all students of medicine
Instant Anatomy - About Us
Instant Anatomy - Learn human anatomy online
Anatomy


----------



## rizwan94

*4.3. Medical Subjects-Physiology*

4.3.1. *Introduction*: 
Human physiology - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
http://www.oup.com/uk/orc/bin/9780198568780/pocock_ch01.pdf
How To Study Physiology and Anatomy

4.3.2. *Recommended Books*;
a. *Textbook of Medical Physiology (Gyton), latest 12[SUP]th[/SUP] Edition*: Academia.edu | Human Physiology (Gyton Hall) | Muhammad Mudassir


b. *Review of Medical Physiology by Gangong, Latest Edition*
[Link Removed Due to Copyright Complaints]

c. *NMS Textbook of physiology, Latest 4[SUP]th[/SUP] edition *
NMS Physiology 4th edition Pdf | NEURON ARC


d. *Berne and Levy Physiology (latest 6[SUP]th[/SUP] Edition):*
[Link Removed Due to Copyright Complaints]

e. *Human Physiology: The Basis of Medicine by Gillian Pocock, Christopher D. Richards, 3[SUP]rd[/SUP] Ed*. 



4.3.3. *Physiology Apps*:
a. *Physiology Pocket Guide*: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.andromo.dev2634.app96182&feature=search_result


4.3.4 *Useful website*: 
GetBodySmart: Interactive Tutorials and Quizzes On Human Anatomy and Physiology 
FUNDAMENTALS OF RESPIROLOGY 
Somali Medical Students of Oradea: Useful Anatomy & Physiology Websites 
http://www.physiologymodels.info/cardiovascular/frameset.htm 
Physiology Subject Guide 
FREE Physiology Lecture Notes, Study Guide and Exam Help


----------



## rizwan94

*4.4. Medical Subjects-Biochemistry*

4.4.1*. Introduction*: http://www.cartercenter.org/resourc...alth_science_students/MedicalBiochemistry.pdf

4.4.2. *Recommended books*: 
a. *Harper’s Illustrated Biochemistry*:
Harper’s Biochemistry by Robbert K. Murray, Daryl K. Granner, Peter A. Mayes, Victor W. Rodwell, 28 Edition

b. *Biochemistry by Stryer* 
Biochemistry by Stryer, Lubert, 5th Edition

c. *Lippincott’s Illustrated Biochemistry*
Lippincotts Illustrated Reviews: Biochemistry - Richard A. Harvey, Denise R. Ferrier

d. *Lehinnger’s Principles of Biochemistry*
Principles Of Biochemistry 5 Ed 



4.4.3. *Biochemistry Apps*:
a. *Biochemistry Lap suite*; https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.biologycalculator&feature=search_result

b. *Biochemistry normal values*;
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=co.uk.devjet.biochem&feature=search_result

c. *icell*
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.hudsonalpha.icell&feature=search_result


4.4.4. *Useful Websites*: 
The Medical Biochemistry Page 
Medical Biochemistry - Survival Guide for 1st year Med Students - Library Guides at Nova Southeastern University


----------



## h.a.

rizwan can you tell me exactly how much subjcts are included like anatomy, physiology............. sory i got it great effort rizwan thanx a lot:thumbsup:


----------



## rizwan94

*4.5. Medical Subjects- Behavioral Sciences*

4.5.1. *Introduction*:
a. https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...ig=AHIEtbRYlcS4QqL6nOaKR1W2u5mYJkNMIw&safe=on 

b. http://glasnost.itcarlow.ie/~garveya/introduction_to_behavioural_science.pdf 

4.5.2. *Recommended Books;* Recommended books pdf versions are not available online. 

4.5.3. *Useful Book*: To get an idea of what we will be studying in Behavioral sciences, read this book: 
Behavioral Science: BRS

4.5.4 *Useful Websites*: Still searching for good websites. :thumbsup:


----------



## rizwan94

h.a. said:


> rizwan can you tell me exactly how much subjcts are included like anatomy, physiology.............


According to UHS syllabus breakdown, we have to study 6 subjects which I listed, and we have to cover these in two parts (part i and part ii). So, 6 subjects to be studied in both parts. There breakdown is given in UHS syllabus part 1 and then second half in part 2, you'll have to open that link see it. 
Is this what you were asking?


----------



## rizwan94

*4.6. Medical Subjects- Embryology*

4.6.1. *Introduction*: 
a. Introduction to embryology 
b. http://embryology.med.unsw.edu.au/Medicine/FoundEmbryo09s1.pdf 

c. https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...ig=AHIEtbTISRH58PDky_hP2yFJZA9Gb9WQwQ&safe=on 

4.6.2. *Recommended books*;
a. *Embryology*: 
Atlas Of Descriptive Embryology

b. *Langman’s Embryology*:
Langman’s Medical Embryology, 11th Edition

4.6.3. *Useful website (scroll down to Embryology)*: 
Medical Student | Medical Education | Medical Student Education | Medical Textbook | Medical School | - MedicalStudent.com: A digital library of authoritative medical education information for the medical student and all students of medicine


----------



## rizwan94

*Alternate source for all recommended books: *
Download First Professional Part-I Recommended Books | MdBlogger


----------



## h.a.

rizwan94 said:


> According to UHS syllabus breakdown, we have to study 6 subjects which I listed, and we have to cover these in two parts (part i and part ii). So, 6 subjects to be studied in both parts. There breakdown is given in UHS syllabus part 1 and then second half in part 2, you'll have to open that link see it.
> Is this what you were asking?


ya got that i were confusing part 1 and 2 like year 1 and 2 thanx


----------



## rizwan94

*5. Study Tips*

Try incorporating these tips into your own study strategies to be a successful medical student. These tips have been collected from those who've been there ? junior doctors and GP registrars.

*Study Tip 1* ? Keep organized. Medicine is a high-volume course that progresses and builds on complex concepts. However, many areas of study can be broken down and grouped to help you organize and easily recall the steps. Take one general topic, and list all its subtopics underneath it. Keep diagrams concise so that you can review them for quick reference and comparison.

*Study Tip 2* ? Start with the big picture. Sift through the assigned chapter or unit in the beginning of your studies and get a rough idea of what you will be covering. While you are skimming through, decide which material must be thoroughly understood versus the minor details that can be memorized closer to the exam date. Take your time and think through the steps of the major concepts while you have plenty of time. More than likely, the mundane facts will only reside in your short-term memory and will only frustrate you if you first attempt to memorize words and diseases you don?t understand.

*Study Tip 3* ? Know the terminology and nomenclature well. Most of the time this can be accomplished by paying attention to the stem of the word. Take hypertrophy for example, which describes an increase in cell size. The stem -trophy often refers to cellular growth and dimensions. If hyper- is added to any term, it usually means an increase, or greater than normal levels. So it is easy to see how the pathologic process of increased cell size is described by its term hypertrophy.

*Study Tip 4* ? Compare and contrast. Every time you are studying something, ask yourself ?How is this different from . . . and how is this similar to . . . ?? Medicine is full of dichotomies and many disease processes overlap each other, thus making it easy to confuse them with each other. Some common examples are Benign vs. Malignant, Transudate vs. Exudate, Reversible Injury vs. Irreversible.

*Study Tip 5 *? Study every single day ? being a good student requires developing good study habits. As cliched as this is, it is really, really important as a med student. There is a huge volume of material being presented, and it is very easy to fall behind. Even if you can't study every single day, try to read at least a little bit whenever you can.

*Study Tip 6 *? Study in a group ? again, somewhat cliched advice, but the key here is to choose your friends wisely and to strictly limit how much time you study with them. Ideally, you should do all your studying on your own, and use group studying time as a review or to clarify confusing points. The sessions should be rapid fire and limited to no more than an hour or two a week. The ideal study group is one with similar views on studying and work ethic that complements your knowledge base well.

*Study Tip 7* ? When in doubt, ask ? simple advice, but sometimes, we are all averse to asking questions for fear of looking dumb. However, in this age of email, it never hurts to shoot off an email with well-phrased questions than you have already tried to answer. This not only helps academically, but it helps to also develop relationships with people in fields you may be interested in in the future when you have to choose a specialty.

*Study Tip 8 *? Translate the notes you receive into your own condensed, easy-to-read version This helps you internalize the knowledge in a way you can easily access. If you find yourself having trouble doing this, it is usually a good sign that either the material was not presented well or you are not fully understanding it (or both).

*Study Tip 9* ? Although some people find it a good idea, drinking absurd amounts of coffee/tea/any other caffeine source is not always a good move, especially on the day before an exam. You?ll crash eventually and may end up feeling groggy.

*Study Tip 10* ? Enjoy what you are doing ? if you find yourself getting bored while you study, stop. Take a break, and think of a way to make what you are studying interesting, whether that is by turning it into a game, making it interactive, more visual, or even reading interesting case reports online of a related disease. Sometimes, pegging the knowledge onto a case report or vignette can make the information much more "sticky" in your mind, which is all that matters.


*Source*: Study tips for medical students | GPSN


----------



## rizwan94

*More Tips*

2. Tips for New and Incoming Medical Students 
3. Anatomy Study Tips 
4. Tips for New and Incoming Medical Students 
5. Medical Mnemonics 4U: Memory and Study aids for Medical Students 
6. How to Study in Medical Schools | eHow.com 
7. My Top 10 Tips for New Medical Students | The Lancet Student 
8. Study Tips


----------



## rizwan94

*5.2. Helpful Videos*


Doctors Offer Advice To Medical Students - YouTube
Anatomy & Physiology Introduction & Survival Tips - YouTube
10 Tips for Studying Anatomy - YouTube
How To Study Anatomy Without Losing Your Sanity! - YouTube
How to Make the First Year of Medical School Completely MANAGEABLE - YouTube
How To Survive 1st Year Of Medical School - YouTube

NOTE: All of these vidoes are on Youtube. I forgot to give titles to them, so I don't know which is which:?. 
Kindly, wait till youtube is unblocked and then view them.


----------



## rizwan94

*6. Effective Studying Strategies*

*Preview:*
1.1 How to Study Effectively 
1.2 Improving study habits and making good grades
1.3. Study smart - effective learning skills or effective study skills
1.4 Take care of yourself to study well

*Effective learning skills*

Effective learning skills or effective study skills are what decide your success or failure at college or high school. Most teenagers have difficulty sitting down to study, concentrating on the job at hand and being fully equipped for an exam much in advance. This article here is specially meant for those who have this question how do I study and study well? Success or failure depends heavily upon how well one is prepared, how efficiently the time at hand has been utilized and how much has been retained at the end of all studying. Here are some comprehensive tips or guide to effective learning skills and getting maximum results out of the time that has been put to use.

*1.1 How to study Effectively
*
*Prepare the environment around you* before you start studying. Make sure that your room is in order, you have completed all your tasks at hand and the time that you have allotted to study will not be disrupted by other activities. Switch off your mobile phone, TV and any other source of distraction. Get your table organized first. Ensure only what you need to study is there on your table. 

*Prepare your mind for studying* As you are going about preparing your physical environment*, *prepare your mind for studying. Decide how many chapters you need to study within a given time. Take only what you can accomplish. Do not let anxiety or fear come in even before you start studying. Tell yourself since you have set achievable goals, you can do it. Every time doubts arise during a study period, keep telling yourself that you can study effectively and achieve your goals.

*Create a study routine*
Have specific hours of study which is purely devoted for studying; make sure that whatever your other activities may be, you are at your desk ready to study. Having a routine creates an effective learning habit. It also mentally prepares you for the task at hand. When you have a set routine, it is easy to tell friends not to call you during these times and also to ensure that you do not get distracted by activities at home. It is very important to keep your mind stuck on to the job at hand. A routine always helps you because you do not have a choice. It also sends clear messages to others that this is your study time and you are not to be disturbed.

*Set goals *Having long term goals will help keep the bigger picture in mind. This will be based more on time frames and the amount of studying to be done during those periods. While setting long term goals make sure you build in a few days into your schedule for any contingencies. Also build in revision time at the end of the term.

_*Short term goals*_ are very important. They may be for weeks or even days which are very specific and goal oriented. These include having proper time tables at hand. Having a bulletin board will serve as a reminder for topics that need your attention, what has to be completed, where you are lagging behind or what are the specific doubts that need more focus. Having it above your study desk would be extremely useful.
Decide to work according to the schedule you have made for yourself. Your commitment to your goals is what will determine your success.

*Difficult chapters first
*
As you are setting out to study _*take up the most difficult chapters first*_. It is easier to plan your time and adjust it accordingly when you tackle the difficult chapters first. It will enable you to devote more time and attention to those areas which need attention. Once you are through with the difficult chapters, the easier chapters do not appear to be Herculean any more so there is less anxiety towards the end.

*Summarize or review at the end of every study session*
At the end of every study session, revise, review, recollect and summarize what you have studied. Make sure that you have put these points very briefly somewhere on your text or note book . This will help you remember the key points without having to spend too much time on what you have already studied when you get back to it later.

*Take frequent breaks*: Never study in marathon sessions, your mind needs refreshing after 45 minutes, so make sure you take a break of 10 to 15 minutes, not more before you get back to studying. Also ensure that these breaks do not take much longer for you may have to prepare your mind once again to get back into the study mode. During the breaks, watching TV or playing video games will actually not help refresh your mind because they keep your mind active. When taking a break, go out inhale some fresh air, get into some rigorous physical activity like playing games which will help you take in enough oxygen which will refresh you mentally.

*Avoid time wasters *What most people do not know is that, when you have learned something but have forgotten and you are trying to remember it with no success, is high up on the list of time wasters. Look up the answers rather than struggle to remember. Studies have proved that when you try to remember something that you don’t remember, you tend to get into the error mode, so even when you study it right later, you will find yourself making errors because your mind has recorded the error mode where you have spent more time. It is best to look up answers immediately, repeat them a few times over, and if possible, look up the same information on the internet or from a different source. 

*1.2 Improving study habits and making good grades*

*Attention span*
Studies have proved (Bjork, 2001) that you need a number of sessions to process information adequately. One marathon session may never be enough. Psychology has proved that if you need to retain some information, you have to give the subject enough attention. Studying in long cramming sessions, loads a lot of information into your short term memory. What is there in your short term memory may not be retained completely by your mind. You may find yourself forgetting a lot of details. To convert information from short term to long term memory, you need to repeatedly pay attention to the information at hand. A number of study sessions helps transfer information from short term memory to long term memory.

*Concentration*
Reduce all distractions, both internal and external to improve your concentration. It is easier to reduce external distraction _*but it would take a lot of effort from your side to reduce internal distraction*_. You really need to switch off all those activities that keep taking your mind back to them. For example, dating, watching movies, television, outings with friends, video games, etc. These tend to suck up a lot of your study time. Even though you seem to be with your books you are not actually studying. You also have the mental satisfaction of having studied though your mind has been elsewhere. Most people are often fooled by the fact that they have studied for long periods of time and students often ask each other how many hours they have studied. Not only is it superfluous and self- deceiving, it does not mean a thing. If you have studied with absolute concentration for ten minutes, it could be worth more than three hours of studying by rote without concentration.

*Your emotional state decides your level of learning*
Try to downplay anxiety, frustration, nervousness or worry at any point of time before you sit down to study. Being worried or anxious or nervous affects your concentration. So just do your bit and relax. Another huge time - waster is worrying and calling up your friends. You not only focus on your negative state of mind, but you are also wasting someone else’s time.

*Be open to receiving inputs and feedback *
Taking inputs from those who have conquered the task efficiently is a must, feedback from teachers with specific inputs regarding the areas where you need concentrate helps you focus better. Taking inputs from peers whenever you have a problem would also be helpful, two heads are better than one. But make sure these clarification times do not run into your study time or those of the others. A bulletin board will help you here. Make notes of those problem areas where you need clarification and put them on the notice board so that at a later time you could get required clarification from your friends or teachers.


*1.3 Study smart - effective learning skills or effective study skills*

Active listening in class helps you concentrate better while note taking skills enhance your concentration further. When you practice good note taking skills, revisions become easier and more effective.

_*Learn repeatedly*_
One sure-fire method for effective learning or studying is to learn repeatedly. Practice makes perfect. Concepts that are frequently repeated are never forgotten

_*Study concepts that are interrelated*_
Plan to study chapters that are related to each other at one go. Studying concepts that are related, linking them and understanding them together will help you retain concepts for a longer period of time. Using _*mnemonic techniques*_ would also help you remember concepts well. Mnemonic techniques are utilising imagery, humour, joke, song for a particular concept to help you remember it.

_*Teach as you learn*_
Teaching is twice learning. Whatever you have learnt gets fully engraved in your memory by repetition. When you teach, you repeat and elaborate concepts that you know. You also rehearse what you have learnt. Quite often, while you elaborate concepts, you will realize which part of the concept you have understood and which part you have not. This leads to revision of concepts. When you elaborate on what you have learnt, the concepts become more clear, which in turn ensures that they stay in your memory for a longer period of time Teaching your friends or someone who has not understood the concept will help you understand and retain the concept better. If you do not have anyone to teach, try teaching yourself, doing it exactly the way you would teach someone else.

_*Visualisation*_ is another technique to retain what you have studied in your memory. Visualising procedures, techniques, processes in your minds eye help them to be retained in your memory over long periods of time.

_*Use different techniques of studying or learning*_.
Learning has to be consistent and methodical. Cramming up chapters at the last minute is a very unreliable method of learning. Since most of the information is stored in the short term memory, as newer information is being input, the older information tends to fade out, and thereby, you tend to forget a lot of information even though you have studied.
Employing other effective learning techniques like doing things practically, looking up concepts on the internet, reading encyclopedias, attending lectures on the subject and other tools, as audio’s or audio -visual CDs on the subject will also help to enhance your concentration and memory. Choose those methods that you are best suited to, and you will see a lot of progress.

*1.4 Take care of yourself to study well*

*Have nutritious, natural, healthy food *Ignoring your health is one major flaws that teenagers or college students have*, *this could turn out to be a major stumbling block to your success. Falling sick could cut down your study time or even stop you from taking the exam or test for which you are preparing. Take care of yourself, eat good nutritious natural foods, avoid junk food and drink plenty of water. Drinking a lot of water helps the flow of your blood to your brain and keeps you refreshed and attentive throughout your study period. Avoid all sugary foods. There are some foods which are excellent for your brain, you should try to include such brain foods in your normal diet.

*Include physical activity in your schedule*
Short spurts of activity, exercise and plenty of fresh air will also help your body to co-operate with your mind. Having prepared sufficiently and with so much effort, your immunity may go down so you really need to ensure that you are in the best of health and do not fall sick during the most important period of your life.

*Rest*
Your body needs sufficient amount of rest. Most often students cram at the last minute from both ends. Neither your body nor your mind can take that kind of strain. You need to ensure that you get at least 8 to 9 hours of sleep every day, so that you are fully awake, alert and well able to perform to your potential. Sleep disturbances lead to various other problems like anxiety, depression, lowering of immunity, difficulty in concentrating, emotional upheavals, and stress and strain. None of these help you to perform to the level that you are capable of. It is absolutely necessary to take good care of yourself in the period running up to the exams as well.

If you have adhered to most of these techniques, you are sure to be successful in your efforts and come at top of the class. And here’s wishing you all the very best in all your endeavors.


----------



## rizwan94

*6.1.2 STUDY Method Techniques FOR Medical Students (Superb Advice)*

*Part I: What it takes to be an Excellent Student*

In a very basic sense, we all learn the same. We must understand the material and then see it over and over again. In undergraduate, because of the low volume of learning, a person can get away with all sorts of weaknesses. However, the best students will often not have to alter their study methods at all for medical school. 


To be a good student, the intangibles are required: work-ethic, dedication, and self-confidence. However, in medical school, you will discover that almost everyone has that. The filtering process of undergraduate has removed most of those that lacked these intangibles. At this point it comes down to study method. The students who have the best methods are called geniuses. The students who have the worst methods flunk out or barely pass. Get this in your mind and keep it there: It is the study method that makes the good student!!!

Now, one last important point, it is most important that one realizes that every good study method comes down to just a few things. You must understand the material by translating it in your own language. You must then review the material over and over again. You need to see the material at least 4 times with an optimum of at least 6 times. And finally, you need to review over several days. That is the best way to do it. When methods have these simple points in them, they are good methods.


*Part II: 3 Most Common Mistakes by Medical Students:
*
Please note: Premed students make many of the same mistakes..

*1st MISTAKE*: Don?t oversimplify the material..
I?ve now had the chance to watch many students flunk out. Every single one of them gave the same response. ?Well, the material was easy to understand. It?s just the volume of information.? Wrong, Wrong, Wrong? The few times that I spoke to a student about this, I would ask them questions about the material that they understood. Again and again, I would notice a superficial memorization process in their answers. This is why they were overwhelmed on the questions. Medical school and USMLE test questions are conceptual. You don?t get that many memorization gimmies. You need to understand the material and manipulate it in your mind. Understanding the material is not easy. It takes effort, but it is a rewarding endeavor.

*2nd MISTAKE*: Don?t just read and reread the material. You must take your own notes..
I?ve seen this countless times. In almost every case the student who did this was failing. A good student takes their own notes and transcribes things into their own words. This is critical because you are translating the notes into a language that you understand. Students who don?t do this will end up failing. This is basic study strategy and it must be done.


*3rd MISTAKE*: Don?t start to review the material on the day before the test.
Student who are doing bad are often as tired as they can be. They stay up all night before the test slaving. They put in incredible 18 and 19 hour study days on the day before a test.. Yet they still do bad. You have to understand that the mind is a muscle in many ways. You can?t work it for 18 hours straight. Review needs to start well-before the day before the test. Give those concepts time to become entrenched within your mind. In undergraduate, you can get away with not doing this. In medical school, it?s a very bad idea. Remember, medical school is like the pros. You need to be better. A good method has review built into it, such as the method that I will present. 

*Part III: An Effective Study Method
*
Here is an overview of one study method that will work in medical school. Enjoy. Let?s begin. This method will address every defiency that medical students make. It comprises following parts:
1.1 Previewing
1.2. Getting something out of the lecture 
1.3. Covering the Material 
1.4. The Review Phase
1.5 Summary
*
1.1. PREVIEWING*: You must preview a lecture. You can count this as the first time that you seen the material. Before every lecture, I preview the material. Now, I should explain where most medical students go wrong -- where I went wrong. Previewing the material SHOULD not involve reading it for 2 hours! That is LEARNING the material. 

Previewing involves creating a roadmap in your head. You need to develop a feel for where the lecture is going. This will remarkably increase comprehension. There are two methods for doing this:

*Method 1*: *8 Sentence PROCESS-ORIENTED Method*
Look over the lecture. Write 8 general sentences explaining the lecture. The 8 sentences need to relate as a process. Make sure that you leave plenty of space between each point. The goal is to come back and fill in the details under those 8 points. Always be aware that the main point of this is to create a roadmap in your head. You need to have a feel for where the lecture is going. Within time, you will be able to do this in a few minutes. Please remember that you don?t need to learn the lecture during the preview phase! You just need to develop a feel for where it is going.

*Method 2*: *8 Sentence QUESTION-ORIENTED Method *
Look over the lecture. Write 8 general questions that you have about the lecture. The 8 questions need to cover multiple aspects of the lecture. Make sure that you leave plenty of space between each question. The goal is to come back and fill in the answers under those questions. Again, be aware that the main point of this is to create a roadmap in your head. You need to have a feel for where the lecture is going. Within time, you will be able to preview within a few minutes. Please remember that you don?t need to learn the lecture during the preview phase! You just need to develop a feel for where it is going.

Now, let?s do a brief tab. So far, you have seen the material one time for preview. You only went over it for a few minutes, but those were an essential few minutes as you will now come to see.



*1.2. GETTING SOMETHING OUT OF LECTURE: THE ACTUAL LECTURE ITSELF: *
This part is relatively simple if you engaged in the previewing method.

*Derivation 1*: You need to bring your 8 or 10 sentence list to class. As the professor lectures, check each point that you feel the professor has covered as the professor lectures over it. You may still take notes on another sheet of paper. But use the "checklist." It takes two seconds to check a sentence. Whenever the professor has not touched something, put a question mark by it. Use the question mark if you don't understand something also. Write it down and then put a question mark by it.


IMPORTANT: it is extremely important that you put a question mark by anything that you don't understand and IMMEDIATELY see the professor about it! Now, after class is over or during class, ask questions about everything that you don't understand. Don't be embarassed. Just tell the professor that you didn't understand it.


*Derivation 2*: Write down each point that you don?t understand on a separate sheet of paper. Go see the Professor about it. 
Now, there is a Part II to getting something out of lecture. If the professor initally explains something and you still don't understand it go to the professor?s office hours. Ask the professor to explain it again while politely telling him or her that you didn't get it. If you still don't understand it, ask the professor again -- but this time try to be more specific in determining what aspect of the professors explanation is causing problems. If you don't understand it for a third time, go home.. pull out a book. Read it. Come back the next day and ask the professor to explain it again. You will most likely get it. It is important to understand that you can still do well in medical school without going to lecture. It?s just that you will have to study a lot longer and harder than if you learn how to retain information from lecture. It?s advantageous to use a proven method, such as this one, that will help you utilize things like lectures. 

IMPORTANT OPTIONAL DERIVATION*:* Many learning psyschologist maintain that you should do an additional step. You should take 10-15 minutes immediately after the lecture to re-read the material. I will personally do this, but it is optional. Supposedly, studies have shown that it greatly increases comprehension. *Time for a Tally*. You have seen the material one time for Preview. You have also seen the information 1 time in lecture. That is two times. If you do the Optional Derivation, then you have seen the material 3 times! But lets assume that you don?t do the optional derivation. You?re at two times right now. It?s time to learn how to cover a lecture..


*1.3 COVERING THE MATERIAL(Next Stage of Learning)*:

This should be the third time that you see the material within 24 hours (possibly fourth)! When you finish covering the lecture, you should have everything entered into memory, save a concept or two that you will need to ask the professor about for clarification. You must learn to become a transcriber. This means that you must get used to transcribing the notes or books that you have been reading into your own, concise words. This needs to be in an organized format. Something that naturally flows within your own mental construct. What?s important is that you learn to word your notes in a clear, concise fashion.

Second, and this is extremely, extremely, extremely important. You must diagram. Now, you might find yourself copying diagrams and pathways. That?s okay. You need to do that. But challenge yourself to try and create your own diagrams and drawings also. The process of learning and memory works like this. Learning something is a skill.. That is, you understand something as a process and you are able to master the process within your mind. Afterwards, you form logical representations within your mind of various relationships. This is what enters the information into long-term memory. You?re a thinker suddenly. Your thinking through your information as you study it. You?re finding relationships, and it enters memory. That is the whole key to learning! You have to form relationships. 
Think about this.. What is a mnemonic.. A mnemonic is simply a relationship that links words to a simple concept. In essence, you are forming a primitive relationship of the scientific material so that it enters memory. Now, imagine the power of forming your own relationships. You will remember things longer and faster.

Train yourself how to think through material. Many medical students never master that and they pass. But they never become excellent at mastering the scientific material. You can, but you have to work hard to learn how to do this.. 

* Importance Of Diagrams And Drawings*
Now, I can explain why the diagram and drawing is so important. The diagram that you make represents interconnecting relationships that you have made yourself. At least that is the case when you make your own diagrams. Use drawings, use boxes, use learning trees ect.. Try to understand the process. Challenge yourself to make at least 5 diagrams per a lecture at the beginning. After that, you will naturally find how many you need for the information to enter memory.

Finally, make sure that you understand everything. If there is word that you don?t know know, look it up! If there is something that you don?t understand, ask for help. You need to understand these concepts to form relationships. 

IMPORTANT: There is a common question that should be addressed. People often ask how to diagram and how they should ask their questions. That is a very good question, and it is easy to answer. The best way to learn how to word your own notes is to look at the professor?s lectures. Take a look. You will notice plenty of diagrams along with concise, interconnecting points. When you get done with covering the material, your information should look like a lecture that you prepared. Imagine yourself getting ready to present it in front of the class. Imagine having to answer questions about the material. That?s the key to covering this stuff.

After you finish going through all the trouble to make your own notes, make sure that you organize them in a folder. You will use these for the review process. It is time to take a Tally. You have now seen the material 3 times (4 times if you do the optional way). You know it (mostly). Now, it is essential that you review like a madman or madwoman. This is where the difference between a high-pass and honors student takes place.



*1.4 THE REVIEW PHASE *

If you don?t remember anything else, remember this: The Review Phase Must Happen Over Time! Let me say it again. The Review Phase Must Happen Over Time! The best method of review is to do it over time, not all in one day.

*Review 1*: This occurs the day after lecture. Spend no more than 10-15 minutes reviewing a particular subject each day. But there is an art to reviewing also. Most students make the often repeated mistake that I used to make. They simply scan over the material and call it review.. Hell NO! 
This is how you review. Read over your previous notes ? the ones you made the day before. You?ll be able to do this in about 5 to 10 minutes after you get a little bit of practice.
However, while doing this, you will need to do something else. You will need to do something that I haven?t seen mentioned anywhere else on the web. You need to challenge yourself to add at least 5 sentences to your notes.

Now, in these 5 sentences, you should be able to link concepts to something else. Write down the relationship in a brief sentence. You will become so good at this that you will be able to do this in 10 minutes.. It is essential that you link your notes to existing concepts within your mind. This is how things stay in long-term memory.

*2nd Review*.. Now, you need to see the material a 5th time. This time spend 5 minutes skimming over the lecture ? mainly looking at the major points of your concise, diagrammed, lecture notes. Try to add at least 2 sentences to it. It should take no more than 5 minutes.
At this point, you are done with the material for one day.. So, let?s recap really quickly.

In review, you spent 10-15 minutes going over the previous days lecture. You added 5 sentences to your previous notes linking them to existing concepts within your mind. During the other 5 minutes (you need to spend 20 minutes reviewing), you went over the material that you reviewed before ? adding 2 sentences to it. Once again, you are linking it to an existing concept within your mind. Concept building is the key to learning. Okay, so by now.. You?ve seen the material 5 times in 72 hours!! You?re probably saying enough already.. 

*But it is not over yet*. 6th.. During the weekend, you must do a master review. You need to re-read over all the material that you were given. You can skim through it, but you need to go over it for around 2 and a half hours. And guess what.. You need to add more sentences. Try to add 5 to 10 sentences over the entire week of information. This will be the 6th time that you see the information. In fact, spend every weekend reviewing the material for that entire unit!! So, that you never forget it.

*7th.. Finally*, let?s fastfoward. The day before the test. Spend 4 or 5 hours reading through all of your concise notes and sentences that you added. You?re ready to make close to a 100% on the test. Reread through the original lecture notes also. 

*One special note..* You will realize that you will see the material multiple, multiple, multiple times. But each time that you see it, you add something to it. In essence, you never get behind.
Now, I once had a question that you may have right now. I realized that you would see the material several times for older information. But what about the new information. Remember, that by the third time that you see the material, you should know everything. So, it will be fresh in your mind by test time. Plus, you do a master review on the day before the test. So, you will see everything at least 4 times. Most things, however, you will see at least 7 times!
Think about it.. By 7 times, you will probably be sick of the material!!!


*1.5. SUMMARY 
*
Oh, what I would have given for someone to have given this to me before medical school. Please remember that there are a variety of different methods that will work in medical school, but the best methods are the same. They all involve understanding the material and reviewing it like crazy. Seeing the information multiple times is the key.

As an afternote, I am including two other methods that I have seen successful students use. I want to emphasize that the method that I gave is very good. It?s turned many poor students into top students. It?s turned good students into better students. But, it?s good to see other methods. Notice one common thing. All of the good methods involve the same basic principle. You must understand the material and then see it over and over again.


----------



## h.a.

how to organized with sooooo much info,books


----------



## rizwan94

*6.1.3. Ten Smart and Time Effective Tips*

[h=1]10 Tips to Study Smart and Save Time[/h] 
I recently got my marks back from University. My grade point average was a 4.2 out of a possible 4.5, resting between an A and a perfect A+. In itself, this isn?t an incredible achievement. But I managed to do this while spending only a fraction of the time studying than many of the people I knew.
Is it just natural talent? Perhaps. I?ve always had a knack for understanding concepts and learning new ideas. But I also believe the way I learned the information played a role. Instead of cramming last minute or memorizing details, I try to organize information in a way that makes it easier to recall.
This strategy of organization I label _holistic learning_. Holistic learning is simply the process of organizing information into webs, that interconnect ideas. Instead of forcing ideas into your skull, you focus on the relationships between information. Linking ideas together to see the whole, instead of just the parts.

*Building an Understanding*
Learning is a process similar to building a house. You aren?t fed the complete picture. Limitations on communication prevent the instantaneous transmission of knowledge. Instead you listen to lectures, read textbooks and take painstaking notes to try and comprehend a subject.
You are fed building supplies, bricks, mortar and glass. It is up to you to assemble the building. Unfortunately, most learning strategies fall into two basic types:


*Memorization* ? Instead of building anything you simply stare at each brick for several minutes trying to record its position.
*Formulas* ? This is the equivalent to being blind, fumbling around a new house. You can?t see the building itself but you learn to come up with simple rules to avoid walking into walls.
There is nothing particularly wrong with either of these strategies, assuming they aren?t your entire strategy. The human brain isn?t a computer so it can?t memorize infinite sums of knowledge without some form of structure. And formulas no longer work if the questions they are designed to solve change scope.
*Learning Holistically*
The alternative strategy is to focus on actually using the information you have to build something. This involves linking concepts together and compressing information so it fits in the bigger picture. Here are some ideas to get started:


*Metaphor* ? Metaphors can allow you to quickly organize information by comparing a complex idea to a simple one. When you find relationships between information, come up with analogies to increase your understanding. Compare neurons with waves on a string. Make metaphors comparing parts of a brain with sections of your computer.
*Use All Your Senses *- Abstract ideas are difficult to memorize because they are far removed from our senses. Shift them closer by coming up with vivid pictures, feelings and images that relate information together. When I learned how to do a determinant of a matrix, I remembered the pattern by visualizing my hands moving through the numbers, one adding and one subtracting.
*Teach It *- Find someone who doesn?t understand the topic and teach it to them. This exercise forces you to organize. Spending five minutes explaining a concept can save you an hour of combined studying for the same effect.
*Leave No Islands* ? When you read through a textbook, every piece of information should connect with something else you have learned. Fast learners do this automatically, but if you leave islands of information, you won?t be able to reach them during a test.
*Test Your Mobility *- A good way to know you haven?t linked enough is that you can?t move between concepts. Open up a word document and start explaining the subject you are working with. If you can?t jump between sections, referencing one idea to help explain another, you won?t be able to think through the connections during a test.
*Find Patterns* ? Look for patterns in information. Information becomes easier to organize if you can identify broader patterns that are similar across different topics. The way a neuron fires has similarities to ?if? statements in programming languages.
*Build a Large Foundation *- Reading lots and having a general understanding of many topics gives you a lot more flexibility in finding patterns and metaphors in new topics. The more you already know, the easier it is to learn.
*Don?t Force *- I don?t spend much time studying before exams. Forcing information during the last few days is incredibly inefficient. Instead try to slowly interlink ideas as they come to you so studying becomes a quick recap rather than a first attempt at learning.
*Build Models* ? Models are simple concepts that aren?t true by themselves, but are useful for describing abstract ideas. Crystallizing one particular mental image or experience can create a model you can reference when trying to understand. When I was trying to tackle the concept of subspaces, I visualized a blue background with a red plane going through it. This isn?t an entirely accurate representation of what a subspace is, but it created a workable image for future ideas.
*Learning is in Your Head* ? Having beautiful notes and a perfectly highlighted textbook doesn?t matter if you don?t understand the information in it. Your only goal is to understand the information so it will stick with you for assignments, tests and life. Don?t be afraid to get messy when scrawling out ideas on paper and connecting them in your head. Use notes and books as a medium for learning rather than an end result.
 
Source: 10 Tips to Study Smart and Save Time


----------



## Ghani1992

Thank you so much for all this Rizwan. Allah will reward you for this 
would this be any different for skzmdc students or Fatima Jinnah students as they aren't affiliated with UHS?


----------



## h.a.

anybody have past mbbs papers so we can see the pattern?????????


----------



## rizwan94

*My Plan for Starting Medical Studies*



h.a. said:


> how to organized with sooooo much info,books


This is what I have thought of so far:

1. Read the introductions to every subject.

2. Then come to Starting with the Basics section and read and memorize basic Medical terminologies (link b), then read anatomy and physiology and Human Physiology books along with concepts of Biochemistry book only to understand the subjects.

3. On getting an idea of all the subjects and the basics, come to the recommended books in the syllabuses and start with the books stated in both UHS and HEC syllabus. UHS and PMDC syllabuses are same, just books are stated in UHS syllabus. The common books come out to be:
a. Anatomy:
i. Gray's Anatomy, 39th Edition (I recommend buying Gray's basic anatomy because it'll cover essential information only)
ii. Cunnings manuals of Practical anatomy (start with the 3rd volume, because it's available and study only those regions in Gray's Anatomy)
iii. Clinical Anatomy by Snell (only those regions stated in Cunnings Manual ...Vol 3)

b. Physiology
i. Textbook of physiology by Gyton 
ii. Review of Physiology by Ganong
iii. NMS physiology (I recommend starting with this) 

c. Biochemistry:
Lippincott's Illustrative Biochemistry (definite read) 

This is what I plan to do till start of classes in December


----------



## rizwan94

Ghani1992 said:


> Thank you so much for all this Rizwan. Allah will reward you for this
> would this be any different for skzmdc students or Fatima Jinnah students as they aren't affiliated with UHS?


I don't know about that, but I suggest starting with the books common in both HEC and UHS, which I have stated in the above post. Because these are the basics books being taught for past years.


----------



## rizwan94

h.a. said:


> anybody have past mbbs papers so we can see the pattern?????????


I'm still searching for those.


----------



## rizwan94

*6.2 and 6.3 Studying Effectively*

6.2. PDF:
http://hsc.unm.edu/som/fcm/cnah/docs/handbook_2004.pdf (though old, still relevant)

6.3. Book: *Success Types in Medical education*
This book will help you decide which studying strategy will suit you.

ONLINE PDF Version:
Success Types in Medical Education
Downloadable free version from official website: 
SuccessTypes? Medical Education Page

Top 5 online learning resources for med students | Today I Learned Something New 
BM3501 - Cardiovascular Physiology and Pharmacology 
Useful Physiology Websites - Page 2


----------



## h.a.

rizwan94 said:


> This is what I have thought of so far:
> 
> 1. Read the introductions to every subject.
> 
> 2. Then come to Starting with the Basics section and read and memorize basic Medical terminologies (link b), then read anatomy and physiology and Human Physiology books along with concepts of Biochemistry book only to understand the subjects.
> 
> 3. On getting an idea of all the subjects and the basics, come to the recommended books in the syllabuses and start with the books stated in both UHS and HEC syllabus. UHS and PMDC syllabuses are same, just books are stated in UHS syllabus. The common books come out to be:
> a. Anatomy:
> i. Gray's Anatomy, 39th Edition (I recommend buying Gray's basic anatomy because it'll cover essential information only)
> ii. Cunnings manuals of Practical anatomy (start with the 3rd volume, because it's available and study only those regions in Gray's Anatomy)
> iii. Clinical Anatomy by Snell (only those regions stated in Cunnings Manual ...Vol 3)
> 
> b. Physiology
> i. Textbook of physiology by Gyton
> ii. Review of Physiology by Ganong
> iii. NMS physiology (I recommend starting with this)
> 
> c. Biochemistry:
> Lippincott's Illustrative Biochemistry (definite read)
> 
> This is what I plan to do till start of classes in December


thanx buddy i will definately follow this patren


----------



## h.a.

check this for paper pattern http://www.facebook.com/MBBSOSPEnPAPERS/photos and http://medstudentz.com/medical-students-area/5175-past-papers-uhs.html


----------



## Nouman...

Thanks Rizwan for such valuable info. Although i have not read it yet  but i will request the admins of this website not to remove this thread Because it will be very helpful for us STARTERS


----------



## Nouman...

rizwan94 said:


> According to UHS syllabus breakdown, we have to study 6 subjects which I listed, and we have to cover these in two parts (part i and part ii). So, 6 subjects to be studied in both parts. There breakdown is given in UHS syllabus part 1 and then second half in part 2, you'll have to open that link see it.
> Is this what you were asking?


What about Islamiat and Pakistan studies, any idea?


----------



## Chachu

A very resourceful thread, Rizwan. I'm sure the freshmen will be more than grateful for what you're doing here.


----------



## halooo

plz answer cant u do all the course from firdous(book)


----------



## jamal

Excellent work Rizwan.May Allah bless you with prosperous and successful life.Ameen 

:thumbsup:Superb


----------



## Fatima Hassan

for a few days i was thinking to familiarise myself with the mbbs syllabus and the approach to surviving it etc since there is so much time before the merit list is announced and the commencement of classes. so i really appreciate your effort to make this thread.  .. MAY ALLAH bless you


----------



## Rehan

Rizwan94, what an amazing amount of work you have put into collecting, interpreting, and organizing all this information for everyone else to benefit from!

Thank you so much for your dedication to this site and its members. You are doing such a great service to everyone here and I wanted to say I really appreciate your initiative and hard work!:thumbsup:


----------



## rizwan94

Nouman... said:


> What about Islamiat and Pakistan studies, any idea?


We are required to study Islamiat and Pakistan studies in 2nd semester (part ii) of 1st year. The books and topics are stated in the UHS part ii link. Here's the course outline given by UHS:

*A. ISLAMIAT*
*1. Fundamental Beliefs and Practices of Islam.*
&#56256;&#56451; Tauheed (Unity of Allah), Risalat (Finality of the Prophet hood), Akhirat (Day of
Judgement).
&#56256;&#56451; Salat, Soum, Zakat, Hajj and Jehad
*2. Need of Religion and its role in human life.*
*3. Morality in Islam.*
&#56256;&#56451; Concept of morality.
&#56256;&#56451; Concept of morality and Faith.
&#56256;&#56451; Islamic principles and methods of character – building.
&#56256;&#56451; Moral values in Islam.
*4. Rights of the individual in Islam.*
*5. Quran as a guide for the modern society and scientific development.*
*6. Holy Prophet (Peace be upon Him) and his life.*
*7. Islamic concept of state.*
*8. Islam and society.*
&#56256;&#56451; Role of man and women in society.
&#56256;&#56451; Rights of women children in Islam.
&#56256;&#56451; Concept of woman’s freedom in Islam.
&#56256;&#56451; Hukook-ul-Ibad.
*9. Importance of Rizk-e-Hilal.*
*10. Contribution of Islamic scholars in science and medicine.*

*RECOMMENDED BOOKS*
*1. Introduction to Islam *by Dr. Hamidullah.
*2. Islam : Its meaning and message *by Khurshid Ahmad.

*B. PAKISTAN STUDIES*
*1. Ideology of Pakistan.*
&#56256;&#56451; Definition and elucidation.
&#56256;&#56451; Historical aspect.
&#56256;&#56451; Ideology of Pakistan in the light of speeches and sayings of Allama Iqbal and Quaide-
Azam.
*2. Pakistan Movement.*
&#56256;&#56451; Basis for the creation of Pakistan.
&#56256;&#56451; Historical developments : 1857-1947
*3. Political Developments in Pakistan since 1947.*
*4. Land and People of Pakistan.*
&#56256;&#56451; Geography.
&#56256;&#56451; Society.
&#56256;&#56451; Culture.
&#56256;&#56451; Natural resources.
&#56256;&#56451; Health and education with reference to characteristics trends and problems.
*RECOMMENDED BOOKS*
*1. Ideological Orientations of Pakistan *by Sharif Al Mujahid.
*2. Struggle for Pakistan *by I.H. Qureshi.
*3. The Making of Pakistan *by Richard Symond.


----------



## rizwan94

halooo said:


> plz answer cant u do all the course from firdous(book)


Sorry, I dont' know about the firdous book. Could you share some information on that? I just picked the books recommended in the UHS and HEC M.B.B.S. syllabus outlines.


----------



## rizwan94

Now I'm making a plan on how to start medical studies using all this material. I'll try posting it at around 9-9.30pm today.


----------



## rizwan94

Thank you all for the kind wishes and feedback.

I hope this thread helps us all to prepare for and 'tackle' 1st year of Med School successfully, (Inshallah).


----------



## Arshman1995

Oh Wow. Great thread!  Also, I had no idea we were required to study P.S and Islamiat in MBBS. Seems a bit absurd. Is it really tough? Is IS n English or Urdu? Do we have to study a lot for them? I've always hated PS.


----------



## h.a.

rizwan94 said:


> Now I'm making a plan on how to start medical studies using all this material. I'll try posting it at around 9-9.30pm today.


thanx a lot i seriously need this


----------



## rizwan94

*Medical Books for 1st Year*

Hi,

I have delayed the study plan for the sole reason that an effective study plan can only be made when one knows which books to study. Thus, by net surfing and personal encounters with some medical students (back in August), I have made the following list of books recommended by various first year medical students and doctors:

1. *Anatomy*: 
a. B.D. Chaurasia 
b. Snell?s Anatomy or K.L. Moore?s Anatomy
c. Snell?s Neuroanatomy
d. Netters Atlas

*Details*: B.D. Chaurasia is described best as a shortcut to Gray?s Anatomy, so it?s a must-have. Snell?s is shorter with an easier text and clears concepts. Conversely, Moore?s is more detailed, but requires more time. If you have extra time, read it. However, if you?re still unsatisfied, Last;s Anatomy is considered a last alternate. Snell?s neuroanatomy is a must while Netter?s Atlas is handy for dissection classes. 


2. *Physiology*:
a. Textbook of Physiology by Gyton & Hall
b. Review of Physiology by Ganong
c. Human Physiology by Sherwood

*Details*: Gyton & Ganong are enough for Physiology. In case, Gyton does not work for you, use Sherwood as an alternative. Note, some students said a book on Physiology by Firdous and another by Mushtag (for clinical Physiology) are great for viva voce. (I had no idea about these books, and this is the first time I heard about them).


3. *Biochemistry*:
a. Lippincott?s Illustrated Biochemistry
b. Harper?s Illustrated Biochemistry

*Details*: There two are the commonly used books. Majority of students suggest Lippincott?s is enough.


4. *Embryology*:
Langman?s Embryology

*Detail*: The only book most students agreed upon (Whew! Finally...a single book)


5. *Histology*:
a. Histology by Professor Laiq Hussain Siddiqi
b. Wheatear?s Histology 
c. Deifories Histology 

*Details*: Students recommended Histology by Prof. Laiq. A common say is that it?s really weird , but it has the commonly asked questions. A few recommended Wheater?s as well.

6. *Behavioral Sciences*:
Everybody had their own preference. We are on our own in this one. 

Next post, study plan


----------



## h.a.

plz give full reference of Netters Atlas, there are so many books on this name on google books and plz give link for downloading "Histology by Professor Laiq Hussain Siddiqi"

just want to know EMBRYOLOGY is in syllabus of first professional year ????:?


[HR][/HR]*Moderator's Edit:* Please use the EDIT button when you need to add something to your first post rather than posting again right beneath it. Your posts have been merged. Please review our Forum Rules before posting again. Failure to abide by the rules may result in your account being restricted from posting. Thank you.
[HR][/HR]


----------



## rizwan94

h.a. said:


> plz give full reference of Netters Atlas, there are so many books on this name on google books and plz give link for downloading "Histology by Professor Laiq Hussain Siddiqi"


I am searching for it, but I don't think a PDF version would be available. I think, we'll have to buy a hard copy



h.a. said:


> just want to know EMBRYOLOGY is in syllabus of first professional year ????:?


It's not stated on the covering page, but on page 3 of UHS MBBS Syllabus Part-I, some topics are stated under the heading General Embryology.


----------



## rizwan94

Also, for behavioral sciences, i think we should study the Handbook on Behavioural Sciences published by UHS 2006


----------



## rizwan94

I'll look into Netter's Atlas as well. But, till then, Anatronica App is also good and the link to Anatomy Atlas


----------



## purpleprism

I personally did not like Langman for embryology at all. It seemed very disjointed to me and, in my opinion, is only good for memorization, not concepts. I think KLM (Keith L. Moore) might be a better choice for some. (Sorry to throw a wrench in that one rizwan94! Thank you for all that you're doing. It really is so helpful!)

Also, for an anatomy atlas, there is an incredible one with actual pictures of all the bones, muscles, nerves, etc. I don't remember the name (sorry!) but if you go to a bookstore like Saeed Book Bank, they should know what it is. That's where I got mine. It helped me immensely during dissection and spotting and I highly recommend it.


----------



## rizwan94

Appreciate your feedback. However, I have some queries though...

1. Which book should freshmen like me start with Snells or KLM?

2. Ok, I'll check that bookstore out. But it would really help if you could provide something more specifics about that anatomy atlas? I mean anything unique about the cover or the page format etc.


----------



## purpleprism

rizwan94 said:


> Appreciate your feedback. However, I have some queries though...
> 
> 1. Which book should freshmen like me start with Snells or KLM?
> 
> 2. Ok, I'll check that bookstore out. But it would really help if you could provide something more specifics about that anatomy atlas? I mean anything unique about the cover or the page format etc.



The KLM I was referring to was for embryology. If you're wondering about general anatomy, starting with Snell is just fine.

As far as I can remember, the atlas had a plain beige cover with blue borders on the top and bottom. (I think there are different books that have this same cover scheme.) It is considerably thinner than say Netter's. I've tried to search for it but I didn't recognize any of the books I came across. It was the only anatomy atlas with actual pictures in the store at the time. It has pictures of bones showing all features and gross dissected regions with labeling. Everything is very clearly visible and I believe there wasn't any artificial coloring of the nerves or vessels. I'm not positive that it had organs in it, but I think it did. (Sorry, it's been a while.) I know it's frustrating not knowing the name of it, but I hope this helps.


----------



## SdrA

Wow! This all is so helpful. Thanks so much rizwan94, I just started studying and this is all great. :thumbsup:


----------



## rizwan94

*Effectively Using the Thread Material (Part 1)*

1. Start with the PMDC Syllabus outline. It also includes the exam marks distribution and study duration as well. Then read the UHS syllabus too. Notice that MBBS syllabus outline in PMDC, UHS and HEC is similar. The main difference in all of these is that PMDC is most detailed, UHS and HEC state recommended books. Pay attention to the stated objectives of some subjects given in PMDC syllabus. My guess is exam and viva voce questions will test whether students fulfills the stated objectives or not.

2. Take a look at the exam papers as posted by member H.a. (http://medstudentz.com/medical-stud...istan-professional-exam-sample-questions.html) You will get an idea about the exam format and questions types. Try to classify the question so that you can prepare accordingly for the exam. Keep them in mind while studying think of other similar questions too and mark them in the book. This is an effective studying strategy, which will improve your result. When classes start, get hold of the old papers too.

3. Come to the PDF versions of available recommended books. Read the first 6-10 pages of the books and figure out which books work for you and you understand easily. Concentrate more on Anatomy, Physiology and Biochemistry because they are the main subjects followed by Histology and Embryology for 1st Professional. 

4. On completing this task, you?ll probably make estimates about time needed to allot to each subject. This requires an effective studying strategy that should resolve the two critical problems most medical freshmen meet: (1) Time management and (2) Effective Studying Plan. For this, read the articles on studying effectively, followed by the book. Do not read the whole book, just go through the different strategies discussed. These will give you new ideas for studying and might possibly improve you study method as well (if needed). Having an effective studying strategy and plan is mandatory for Medical college because it?ll play a great role in your performance. (e.g. In medical college, students are required to process lot?s of information i.e. an estimated 270-300pgs per subject a month compared to 300pgs for one FSc subject a year)

5. Since now, you are familiar with the syllabus, exam format, books and studying strategies, come to the study plan. (P.S. I?ll make another post in about two weeks. Personally a little unsatisfied with this)


6. Always start with the basics. Understanding the medical test really well requires a good understanding of medical terms. One solution is to get a medical terms dictionary and use it as you study. The second is to understand the Latin and Greek prefixes, suffixes, roots and stems and basic word parts that make up medical terms. Start with Basic Medical Terminologies. Knowing what the word part means will help a lot in understanding the text better and also in the exam. However, if it still seems hard, stick to the dictionary then. Next, read the introduction material for Anatomy, Histology, Physiology, Embryology and Behavioral Sciences. This will give you a picture of the importance and objectives to keep in mind while actually studying the subjects. In addition (optional), giving a single read to the books, ?Human Physiology? and ?Anatomy and Physiology made Incredibly Visual? will prove beneficial because they include the basic facts and glossaries for all systems (sort of like quick preview tools)

7. Now, come the actual course books. Begin from the three major subjects i.e. first chapters of Anatomy, Physiology and Biochemistry followed by Embryology and Histology. Surely, half the course of all subjects cannot be studied effectively in one month, However, doing first one to two topics (as stated in the syllabus outline) in the major three or all subjects is possible. Start with Snell?s Anatomy, Guyton, Lippincott?s Biochemistry and either Langman or KLM for Embryology. Still working on Histology and Behavioral Sciences 

Well friends, we?re finally on our way to Medical college. As a thousand miles journey starts form a single step, the time for us to take that step is real close. However, till then do not let the grass grow under your feet, and make the most of this one month window- a golden opportunity- and get a head start. We cannot go back and make a new beginning, but can start today and make a new ending. Because in the end, it will be the individual , his hard work & strenuous efforts, determination, confidence that will lead to success, not the institution. The institution plays a minute role. In this regard, let?s begin by studying the first chapters of Anatomy, Physiology and Biochemistry for starters.

- - - Updated - - -



Arshman1995 said:


> Oh Wow. Great thread!  Also, I had no idea we were required to study P.S and Islamiat in MBBS. Seems a bit absurd. Is it really tough? Is IS n English or Urdu? Do we have to study a lot for them? I've always hated PS.


@Arshman, I also have no ideas about P.S. and Islamiat. Yeah, you're right, is sort of absurd. Students say it's simple. And I'm not sure about language. I'll try to meet up with medical students and let you know what they tell me. And the course seems sort of long. We have to study both in second semester (after June, I think). I have always liked P.S. This is what I do; make a chronology list of all the events stated in the whole book on some pages or small notepad. Read and memorize them whenever you have some spare time. This way, you will remember the dates better. And only do the main things that we've already studied in matric and fsc.


----------



## Zaini33

Nice work rizwan! :thumbsup:

Jazakumullahu khairan! =]


----------



## Arshman1995

Hey! Do we have to write long, meandering, useless paragraphs of random nonsense for the long questions to get good marks or will short, compact, informative and required stuff will do as well?
and I really hope PS is more than just remembering dates. I HATE that.


----------



## h.a.

Arshman1995 said:


> Hey! Do we have to write long, meandering, useless paragraphs of random nonsense for the long questions to get good marks or will short, compact, informative and required stuff will do as well?
> and I really hope PS is more than just remembering dates. I HATE that.


check this out Solved Physiology Paper UHS 2011 First Professional Part I | Solved UHS Past Papers


----------



## rizwan94

*Anatomy Atlas Books*

I am still searching for various atlas books and have found the following good books (in my opinion) so far. Related reviews and comparisons are also shared. I am still searching for the mysterious book as recommended by the respected Moderator Purpleprism (Really grateful to you for giving information about that atlas). I personally think, Rohen?s Atlas slightly resembles the salient features of that atlas, which I believe must be better than Netter?s. 

1. *Netter?s Atlas (5[SUP]th[/SUP] Edition)*: a. Free Medical eBooks Download Site- F.M.e.D.S: NETTER'S: Atlas of Human Anatomy b.free medical ebook download: Netter's Atlas of Human Anatomy
Review: Netter Atlas of Human Anatomy: A Med Student

2. *Rohen?s Atlas (7[SUP]th[/SUP] edition)*
Links: a. 7[SUP]th[/SUP] edition: Color Atlas of Anatomy: A Photographic Study of the Human Body 7th edition | NEURON ARC
Review: Rohen, 6th vs 7th edition? [Archive] - Student Doctor Network Forums

*Comparison of Netter?s, Rohen?s and others*: Epic Anatomy Atlas Battle: Netter vs Rohen! (and others) | Med Student Books

3. *Grant?s Atlas (12[SUP]th[/SUP] Edition)*: free medical ebook download: GRANT'S ATLAS OF HUMAN ANATOMY 12TH EDITION

4. *CPSP chosen Atlas books* (well, might be useful) https://docs.google.com/viewer?a=v&...e2nWsP&sig=AHIEtbRxDI3d60HtytofpHRbr_wY5qBNGA


----------



## Zaini33

Asalamu alikum!

:cat: Bump...!


----------



## ayesha_

Great job rizwan94!
By the way, I have a hunch that the atlas purpleprism is referring to might be "Mcminn's Atlas of Anatomy." It totally fits this description: "... an incredible one with actual pictures of all the bones, muscles, nerves, etc."


----------



## Ghani1992

i'm going to attend sheikh zayed medical college affiliated with PU. classes start Monday. I need a list of which books I need for first year. someone help me please.


----------



## bkn

Ghani1992 said:


> i'm going to attend sheikh zayed medical college affiliated with PU. classes start Monday. I need a list of which books I need for first year. someone help me please.


that's where the orientation comes in....they'll tell you everything on the orientation day


----------



## Arshman1995

Is there a way to immune yourself from the trauma of looking at horribly preserved dead bodies. Some guy is posting pictures and I'm pretty sure I'm scarred for life.


----------



## bloom

thank you so much rizwan for sharing all this:thumbsup:, May ALLAHA bless you,,,


----------



## rizwan94

ayesha_ said:


> Great job rizwan94!
> By the way, I have a hunch that the atlas purpleprism is referring to might be "Mcminn's Atlas of Anatomy." It totally fits this description: "... an incredible one with actual pictures of all the bones, muscles, nerves, etc."


Thanks. And I think you may be right. 



Ghani1992 said:


> i'm going to attend sheikh zayed medical college affiliated with PU. classes start Monday. I need a list of which books I need for first year. someone help me please.


You probably must know which books to study from by now, but I think you'll need to study these books; Snell's/KLM, BD Chaurasia for Anatomy, Guyton and Hall for Physiology, Lippincott's and Langman/KLM for Embryology. Just remember, the teachers will probably tell you a list of books to study and seniors will recommend another list of books, but you'll have to see which books suit you and then study them and plan studies accordingly. BTW, which books are you going to study?

- - - Updated - - -




Arshman1995 said:


> Is there a way to immune yourself from the trauma of looking at horribly preserved dead bodies. Some guy is posting pictures and I'm pretty sure I'm scarred for life.


Well, I think everyone's gonna be scared the first time, but the only way is to face it and probably we'll all become immune after occasional classes... by the way, why's he posting such pictures, to scare freshmen?


----------



## Arshman1995

Because his older brother studies there and he's showing off his knowledge.  
I wanted to ask, if we buy most of the original books, how much do you think they'll cost, altogether?


----------



## Fatima Hassan

Arshman1995 said:


> Because his older brother studies there and he's showing off his knowledge.
> I wanted to ask, if we buy most of the original books, how much do you think they'll cost, altogether?


i bought these books frm a book fair infrnt of KE college in anarkali. total is under 5000 rs. these r pirated but coloured nad new editionsn


----------



## Sarah K

Arshman1995 said:


> I wanted to ask, if we buy most of the original books, how much do you think they'll cost, altogether?


Well i bought all my books from Union Bookstore. You know the one in Anarkali although there is a store "Multiline Bookstore" on Hall Road too. All the books there are very reasonably priced. But then there arre different prints of the same books. e.g. Anatomy by B D Churasia is in 2-3 price ranges. The best is for Rs. 495. So it depends which print you buy. Similarly Grey's Anatomy is for Two Thousand something too although the best print is for Rs. 8000. So yeah, you get the picture.


----------



## Ghani1992

i've got a lot of books now.

anatomy - snells, KLM, and cunningham
embryology - langman's and KLM
histology - laiq hussein
atlas - Netter's

physiology - guyton and hall

biochem - lipincott, harper, and mushtaq

behavioral - some Rana guy


----------



## Afshan Naz

rizwan i need some tips for getting addmission guide me which books are helpful for entry test prepretion i am a repeatour and want to improve my percentage and + prepearing for test want to know how i star and what are the importat rules for time manegment+preprations..


----------



## onom

Fatima Hassan said:


> i bought these books frm a book fair infrnt of KE college in anarkali. total is under 5000 rs. these r pirated but coloured nad new editionsn



you bought them quite expensive i bought about 13 books out of {under} rs 3500 from urdu bazaar


----------



## Zaini33

Asalamu alikum!
I'm trying to find it out for myself but still needs your opinion on it. Which subject out of these

A. Anatomy
B. Biochemistry
C. Physiology
D. Histology
E. Embryology

are you people finding 
1.more time-demanding? 
2.kind of a dry subject?
3.interesting one and easy?
Any anyother review you people might wana give?

Doctors are also most welcome to comment and help us out find where we need to pay more attention and which subject gonna give us hard time?

Waslam! :cat:


----------



## rizwan94

Afshan Naz said:


> rizwan i need some tips for getting addmission guide me which books are helpful for entry test prepretion i am a repeatour and want to improve my percentage and + prepearing for test want to know how i star and what are the importat rules for time manegment+preprations..


Ok, I'll share some information tomorrow in the MCAT 2013 thread. I just need to organize my tips and ideas into a presentable piece of writing.

- - - Updated - - -

Hi,

As stated, following are really useful websites (with videos) for Medicine. 

1. *Dr. Najeeb Lectures*: Great videos especially the introductory one J. Link: http://www.drnajeeblectures.com/free-medical-videos.html 

2. *Bozeman’s Anatomy and Physiology*: Use these videos as a Preview tool. Link: http://www.bozemanscience.com/science-videos/category/anatomy-and-physiology 

3. *3D Anatomy Modules*:
a. https://www.biodigitalhuman.com/home/ and http://www.biodigital.com/ 
b. http://www.visiblebody.com/ 
c. http://www.healthline.com/human-body-maps/male 
d. http://www.madsci.org/~lynn/VH/tour.html 

4. *BD Chaurasia Anatomy Video*: This is a video series on Youtube. I came across this in June, and saved the links to the first parts of the videos on abdomen, head, upper and Lower, so that I could view these after the MCAT. Off course, I didn’t know Youtube was going to be banned. So, here’re the links to the videos I have (If you have any links to any videos, embed them here by pasting link and clicking embed video-film icon on the editor bar):

[video=youtube;Ha6p8_-KHGA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ha6p8_-KHGA [/video]

[video=youtube;uf4elGpkdhM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uf4elGpkdhM [/video]

[video=youtube;PGt-KL5qVUE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGt-KL5qVUE&list=PL147D9ED0A06143AA&index=30[/video]

[video=youtube;H2csIV97P9s]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H2csIV97P9s [/video]

[video=youtube;AXTLQIjMwA8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AXTLQIjMwA8  [/video]

Personally, I loved Dr. Najeeb lectures videos, superb!


----------



## Zaini33

BUmp...
how is everyone?
...can't believe what just happened! MEDICAL HAPPENED to us! Lol
The torture, the exhaustion, the tension... I would never be the same again :-/ XD
I've been missing alot on this forum so can any of 
u direct me to some interesting discussion going around here regarding first yr students? XD


----------



## cefspan

Zaini33 said:


> BUmp...
> how is everyone?
> ...can't believe what just happened! MEDICAL HAPPENED to us! Lol
> The torture, the exhaustion, the tension... I would never be the same again :-/ XD
> I've been missing alot on this forum so can any of
> u direct me to some interesting discussion going around here regarding first yr students? XD


 So Did You Fail Any Of Your Substage?


----------



## Zaini33

cefspan said:


> So Did You Fail Any Of Your Substage?


Asalamu alikum!

Haaha I won't deny (like majority do in this case) yes, i did 

But all the Substages other than that are clear. We even had a Stage and Terms of Biochemistry and Physio. So far alhamdulillah all passed...


----------



## cefspan

Zaini33 said:


> Asalamu alikum!
> 
> Haaha I won't deny (like majority do in this case) yes, i did
> 
> But all the Substages other than that are clear. We even had a Stage and Terms of Biochemistry and Physio. So far alhamdulillah all passed...


You doing MBBS? In which College? and btw me too failed substages  BEST OF LUCK FOR STUDIES!


----------



## rizwan94

cefspan said:


> So Did You Fail Any Of Your Substage?


I was going to ask the same question. I hate to admit it but, yes I did, only the first one though, doing better now.


----------



## Zaini33

Salamu alikum!
@ cefspan: i won't announce here which medical colege but has inboxed u the name 

@ rizwan: haahaa! good to know that  
so which subject you people finding difficult? I'm just hating anatomy. I dun like the way they teach us anatomy there. I mean i'm not enjoying studies... Physio is the best amongst the other subjects. Biochem is also fine.

Guys, for anatomy, i don't use much online help. Just see b.d videos sometimes. Is that alright?


----------



## Zaini33

Histology slides for Practice.
I'll keep sharing some useful sites I know and request the same from you guy, insha Allah! =]
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/....258839497515643.64553.232893773443549&type=1


----------



## rizwan94

Zaini33 said:


> Salamu alikum!
> @ cefspan: i won't announce here which medical colege but has inboxed u the name
> 
> @ rizwan: haahaa! good to know that
> so which subject you people finding difficult? I'm just hating anatomy. I dun like the way they teach us anatomy there. I mean i'm not enjoying studies... Physio is the best amongst the other subjects. Biochem is also fine.
> Guys, for anatomy, i don't use much online help. Just see b.d videos sometimes. Is that alright?


Personally, Anatomy requires the most work. Yes, I agree Physiology is the best. I also find BD videos helpful. 
I think Snell and KLM are enough.


Zaini33 said:


> Histology slides for Practice.
> I'll keep sharing some useful sites I know and request the same from you guy, insha Allah! =]
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/....258839497515643.64553.232893773443549&type=1


Thanks. I'll be sure to share anything useful I come across. 

- - - Updated - - -



Zaini33 said:


> Salamu alikum!
> @ cefspan: i won't announce here which medical colege but has inboxed u the name
> 
> @ rizwan: haahaa! good to know that
> so which subject you people finding difficult? I'm just hating anatomy. I dun like the way they teach us anatomy there. I mean i'm not enjoying studies... Physio is the best amongst the other subjects. Biochem is also fine.
> Guys, for anatomy, i don't use much online help. Just see b.d videos sometimes. Is that alright?


Personally, Anatomy requires the most work. Yes, I agree Physiology is the best. I also find BD videos helpful. 
I think Snell and KLM are enough.


Zaini33 said:


> Histology slides for Practice.
> I'll keep sharing some useful sites I know and request the same from you guy, insha Allah! =]
> https://www.facebook.com/media/set/....258839497515643.64553.232893773443549&type=1


Thanks. I'll be sure to share anything useful I come across.


----------



## beautifull.areeba

i no i am going mad much site shown in this thereat could you tell me the best one:red:


----------



## Zaini33

^ Salam! 
@ beautiful.areeba: Sorry i didn't get what you are asking. Can you please rephrase the que again?

@rizwan94: Salam! Can you please check this review and tell me how you find this medical book? You've been so helpful to us in the past and I'm pretty sure you gonna give a fair review on it. 

Marks' basic medical biochemistry: a clinical approach Marks' basic medical biochemistry: a clinical approach - Google Books

I'm kinda having a problem in biochemistry concepts and would really appreciate help in this regard. What book do you use btw? Or you rely on your teachers' notes?


----------



## cefspan

Zaini33 said:


> ^ Salam!
> @ beautiful.areeba: Sorry i didn't get what you are asking. Can you please rephrase the que again?
> 
> @rizwan94: Salam! Can you please check this review and tell me how you find this medical book? You've been so helpful to us in the past and I'm pretty sure you gonna give a fair review on it.
> 
> Marks' basic medical biochemistry: a clinical approach Marks' basic medical biochemistry: a clinical approach - Google Books
> 
> I'm kinda having a problem in biochemistry concepts and would really appreciate help in this regard. What book do you use btw? Or you rely on your teachers' notes?


Well Thats A good book! I also did give it a try back in Jan but point is that out paper, that would be in UHS, 
Mushtaq ( its gruesome) they follow though teachers do ask you to read lippincott and harper ( I do go through both)
Even Chatterjee Is Good, much descriptive as compared to all three of these and one surely gets the concept from there so I would say
first for paper attempting, read the book your college walas tell you to and for getting concepts you can give chatterjee a try 
Which topics are you studying? Vitamins?


----------



## Zaini33

Salamu alikum!

@ Cefspan: oooh thanks ALOT! that really helped! I would definitely give Chaterjee a try!

My college walas say to study from any book we like. Teachers mainly go for mushtaq, and some for Hashmi. My cousin now doing her House Job recommended Hashmi but as I said before, I don't find it much to my liking.
But no you've pointed out a new book and I'm gonna make sure I do give it a try too. =]
May Allah bless you loads! 

Jazakumullahu khairan!


----------



## Zaini33

Asalamu alikum!
Hey fellows, how are your studies going?  
Did you guys make any timetable for these summer vacations?


----------



## rizwan94

Zaini33 said:


> ^ Salam!
> @ beautiful.areeba: Sorry i didn't get what you are asking. Can you please rephrase the que again?
> 
> @rizwan94: Salam! Can you please check this review and tell me how you find this medical book? You've been so helpful to us in the past and I'm pretty sure you gonna give a fair review on it.
> 
> Marks' basic medical biochemistry: a clinical approach Marks' basic medical biochemistry: a clinical approach - Google Books
> 
> I'm kinda having a problem in biochemistry concepts and would really appreciate help in this regard. What book do you use btw? Or you rely on your teachers' notes?


Salam, the reviews on the book are good. But I can't say how useful it would be because based on the different reviews, this book has a clinical approach with case studies that allow you to practice what you learned. However, in 1st prof, we're expected to know the fundamentals. This book might be useful next year. I'm personally sticking to Lippincot's and Mushtaq along with college notes. If nothing works for you, try a review book like BRS Biochemistry or rapid review. I heard that these books are an accumulation of key points/fundamental concepts. And Yes, Biochemistry is "drier" than Anatomy suprisingly. Hope this helps. Final advice, with the sendups coming up, just revise whatever you have studied so far. 



Zaini33 said:


> Asalamu alikum!
> Hey fellows, how are your studies going?
> Did you guys make any timetable for these summer vacations?


Walikum asalam. 
Studies can go better. I made a timetable, only to not stick to it.


----------



## Zaini33

Guys how is your proff preparation going? mine is going terrible


----------



## rizwan94

Zaini33 said:


> Guys how is your proff preparation going? mine is going terrible


Assalam alikum, 

Preparation is half & half unfortunately. 
I'm sure its not that bad.
Just stay in your wits, IA everything will go fine. 
May we all pass the profs with good marks (at least) Amin.


----------



## bkn

Zaini33 said:


> Guys how is your proff preparation going? mine is going terrible


I haven't even completed my preparation yet and I have this feeling k I've forgotten everything 

May ALLAH help us


----------



## Zaini33

Asalamu alikum!
Guys how to prepare for viva and ospe? 
Is there memorization involved?
I know practical notebooks should be done completely. Then in biochem, you have questions even from within the course.
Should I go through gross ana quickly cuz I don't remember it that well?
And for biochem, we got to go through the whole syllabus again as even in ospe que would be from there?


----------



## Zaini33

where are all of you guys? :? we could have our online community too you know, our virtual classroom where we could share links


----------



## rizwan94

Hi, 

I couldn't find any recent past OSCE papers, and this is all I have been able to find on OSCE: MEDICAL CHOICES: 1st year MBBS OSPE& PASTPAPERS . I believe we definitely have to revise full practicals, not sure about full syllabus again. But I'm trying to revise most of it. 

Did anyone else find something useful? It would really be appreciated.  

Good luck with your exams everyone!


----------



## Zaini33

rizwan94 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I couldn't find any recent past OSCE papers, and this is all I have been able to find on OSCE: MEDICAL CHOICES: 1st year MBBS OSPE& PASTPAPERS .


heyaa! awh why didn't you say so before?! I have a couple of links but don't usually visit them cuz i just pay attention to my practical notebook and textbook. But this group here https://www.facebook.com/groups/167109393463056/ is just AWESOME.  we discuss here the whole syllabus and ques and ospe and what not. and you, rizwan, would definitely be a great contributor over there i'm sure! do join it as soon as possible. then visit the "Files" tab and photos, over there is whole ospe related material.

If you dun wana join it, then do let me know, i'll then post helpful ospe related material here




rizwan94 said:


> I believe we definitely have to revise full practicals, not sure about full syllabus again. But I'm trying to revise most of it.
> 
> Did anyone else find something useful? It would really be appreciated.
> 
> Good luck with your exams everyone!


yeah definitely full practicals. :| and since i didn't finish my syllabus the first time, so gotta revise the things left.

and these are some of the links i'm checking right now. you people can have a look at them too

https://www.dropbox.com/s/6se4t2a88skkm6c/VK%20Malhotra%20-%20Practical%20Biochemistry%20for%20Students%2C%204th%20Edition.rar 

https://www.dropbox.com/s/bwo2uy9ucx4rnnl/Anatomy viva book.rar

https://www.dropbox.com/s/tcxr4yopl...book of Practical Physiology, 8th Edition.rar

https://www.dropbox.com/s/v2gfdf1cr2nd0en/Clinical Biochemistry Made Ridiculously Simple.rar

can't provide any reviews since i haven't seen them yet myself...

- - - Updated - - -

and this facebook page as well owned by the above group admins 
https://www.facebook.com/pages/MBBS-Study-Stuff-All-Prof/232893773443549?sk=photos_albums

- - - Updated - - -

For vivas, it largely depends on examiners as to what questions they ask. :|
ospe can only be practiced on the instruments and models and specimens of your particular college! 
Physio ospe, totally the questions from practical notebook.
Biochem ospe, well que come from within the text as well so not much hope here. 

So I don't know, how to prepare well. I'm just revising my practical notebooks and hoping for the best :/


----------



## rizwan94

Zaini33 said:


> heyaa! awh why didn't you say so before?! I have a couple of links but don't usually visit them cuz i just pay attention to my practical notebook and textbook. But this group here https://www.facebook.com/groups/167109393463056/ is just AWESOME.  we discuss here the whole syllabus and ques and ospe and what not. and you, rizwan, would definitely be a great contributor over there i'm sure! do join it as soon as possible. then visit the "Files" tab and photos, over there is whole ospe related material.
> 
> If you dun wana join it, then do let me know, i'll then post helpful ospe related material here


I'll take that as a complement. Thanks for letting me know about this @Zaini33, but I don't use facebook and never plan to either. So, it would be great if you can share the stuff here at your convenience of course. 




> yeah definitely full practicals. :| and since i didn't finish my syllabus the first time, so gotta revise the things left.
> 
> and these are some of the links i'm checking right now. you people can have a look at them too
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/6se4t2a88skkm6c/VK%20Malhotra%20-%20Practical%20Biochemistry%20for%20Students%2C%204th%20Edition.rar
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/bwo2uy9ucx4rnnl/Anatomy viva book.rar
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/tcxr4yopl...book of Practical Physiology, 8th Edition.rar
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/v2gfdf1cr2nd0en/Clinical Biochemistry Made Ridiculously Simple.rar
> 
> can't provide any reviews since i haven't seen them yet myself...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> and this facebook page as well owned by the above group admins
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/MBBS-Study-Stuff-All-Prof/232893773443549?sk=photos_albums


This page is the most helpful. Salute to the admins! May Allah bless them even more! 
I'm downloading the other stuff, lets see what's on offer. 

- - - Updated - - -



> For vivas, it largely depends on examiners as to what questions they ask. :|
> ospe can only be practiced on the instruments and models and specimens of your particular college!
> Physio ospe, totally the questions from practical notebook.
> Biochem ospe, well que come from within the text as well so not much hope here.
> 
> So I don't know, how to prepare well. I'm just revising my practical notebooks and hoping for the best :/


I've always had strict Chemistry examiners through matric and FSc, I seriously hope this time, the examiner's good. 
Thanks, that puts things in perspective. I sensed from the start that Biochemistry was trouble.  Same here. Hope for the best, prepare for the worst. Thank you @ Zaini33 big time. You've helped me alot. Jazak Allah khair


----------



## Zaini33

Asalamu alikum!

Any seniors out here? Any advice you guys can give us? we are about to start our second year mbbs and seems like it's hell twice the burden of 1st yr. :| you know you can struck the physics book and the anatomy book on your head just a couple of times and can manage quite a good amount of fracture...


----------



## shaheeen

for McMinn McMinn’s Color Atlas of Human Anatomy 5th edition (McMinn’s 3-D Anatomy | Dociris.com | Doctors Iris | your eye to free medical resources

- - - Updated - - -

for McMinn http://www.dociris.com/mcminns-color-atlas-of-human-anatomy-5th-edition-mcminns-3-d-anatomy/

- - - Updated - - -

for Mcminn http://www.dociris.com/mcminns-color-atlas-of-human-anatomy-5th-edition-mcminns-3-d-anatomy/

- - - Updated - - -

well 1st prof gone today needing a chance to feel seniority


----------



## rizwan94

Zaini33 said:


> Asalamu alikum!
> 
> Any seniors out here? Any advice you guys can give us? we are about to start our second year mbbs and seems like it's hell twice the burden of 1st yr. :| you know you can struck the physics book and the anatomy book on your head just a couple of times and can manage quite a good amount of fracture...


Walikum asalam!
 
Guess no one's there. Well, I've started working on second professional now. It's turning out to be lengthier than 1st Prof . Well, now we too are seniors and I think its time we guided new students too. Just a suggestion, why don't we all post our tips/advice for 1st Prof here till next week and then we'll get started on second prof. By then I'll have gathered all the material by then too, Insha Allah. All members who have posted in this thread are welcome to share their tips, advice, tricks and strategies. 



shaheeen said:


> for McMinn McMinnâ€™s Color Atlas of Human Anatomy 5th edition (McMinnâ€™s 3-D Anatomy | Dociris.com | Doctors Iris | your eye to free medical resources
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> for McMinn McMinnâ€™s Color Atlas of Human Anatomy 5th edition (McMinnâ€™s 3-D Anatomy | Dociris.com | Doctors Iris | your eye to free medical resources
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> for Mcminn McMinnâ€™s Color Atlas of Human Anatomy 5th edition (McMinnâ€™s 3-D Anatomy | Dociris.com | Doctors Iris | your eye to free medical resources
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> well 1st prof gone today needing a chance to feel seniority


:roflmao: Yeah! 
P.S. Thanks for sharing the links!


----------



## charm_gurl

Hey guys - I'm just about to start med school this year! I've been practically stalking the Internet for med school advice so I figured I might as well share it 



Firstly, this website is a GOLDMINE. A Reddit for Medical School Students. It's where med students from all over the world talk about their problems/give each other advice, etc. True, it contains a lot of USMLE preparation stuff but there are loads of great threads in it, like this one is a huge collection of Medical e-books, this gives advice to incoming students, and so on!
ANKI. It's a flashcard program - and it's been recommended by loads of med students! Scared about how to learn loads of anatomy facts _and _remember it even after a few months? ANKI's the answer! It's a spaced repetition flashcard program aka it takes into account the brain's forgetting curve. Website: Anki - powerful, intelligent flashcards You can download it for free for your computer (Windows or Mac), or Android phone/tablet. The iPad/iPod/IPhone version is paid though. If you're too lazy to make cards, there are loads of card decks made by other users. (If you're convinced I'm a crazy newbie, maybe this will change your mind)
Nearly every website in this link is pretty useful - What are some good websites that every medstudent must have bookmarked? : medicalschool

To the seniors - hope you guys did well on your 1st Prof! And @rizwan94 this thread is amazing - THANK YOU FOR YOUR HARD WORK. Any advice from you/the seniors regarding the first year will be greatly appreciated :thumbsup:


----------



## Zaini33

Asalamu alikum!

[the med school is starting again from tomorrow ]

Ok so juniors, some advice I could pull together is

You'll find Gross Anatomy to be most time consuming. You'll be covering upper limb, lower limb and trunk (under UHS affiliated colleges). [in second year you do head and neck, abdomen, pelvis and neuro :?.]
So think about it that "ok this is my arm, what exactly have you_ in_ you that makes you so special and make you end up in my course." or think this way "bones are the foundations on which the muscles are attached to. then there are these "passageways" or "roads" which are the nerves and vessels running their length. so first always you will be studying bones, then muscle attachments and then nerves an vessels. 
Also make your self curious that lower limb and upper limb function is so different yet there are similarities. how is the hand designed so perfectly that their working makes one an artist, a painter, a tennis player etc.

So in this way try to make it interesting for yourself. try to get curious about it. Also many books don't give complete course of nerves and vessels so keep making complete notes on their routes while studying different sections.

Embryo should be understood initially in 3D so some softwares can help you their.

Biochem is a LOT OF cramming and you need to even know a lot!

Physio wording of Guyton seems pretty easy but dun be fooled as it is very hard to remember. try to make side notes which contain at least all essential points talked about in a passage.


----------



## Zaini33

Asalamu alikum!
Fellows, I'm forgetting first year gross anatomy slowly. Is this normal? I mean what about using that knowledge in clinical rotations, house-job and then hopefully medical practice? :/


----------



## wind

We are told that from now on PMDC has changed biochemistry marks equivalent to that of physio and anatomy i.e. it is now a major aswell. What difference will it make?


----------



## Zaini33

^ Don't have any idea! :/ I actually didn't even know the weight-age wasn't equal to other subjects'. 
Depends if UHS agrees.

And guys, I'm having second thoughts about Guyton Physiology Book! I think Essentials of Physio by Jaypee is concise, upto point and better than guyton. what do you guys have to say about it?


----------



## shaheeen

AOA Can anyone tell me where to get video lectures of anatomy which include Grays anatomy data


----------



## medenthusiast

shaheeen said:


> AOA Can anyone tell me where to get video lectures of anatomy which include Grays anatomy data


Course Lectures Online
General Human Anatomy - Free Biology Video Lectures
Anatomy Physiology Online Courses, Anatomy Physiology Video Lectures, Anatomy Physiology Video Tutorials
Free Anatomy Online Courses, Anatomy Video Lectures, Anatomy Video Tutorials
http://videos.med.wisc.edu/events/65
Dr. Gita Sinha, Gross Anatomy Videos, Dalhousie Medical Neuroscience


----------



## kay94

can anyone recommend a book for behavioral sciences plz??


----------



## Abdul Rehman Ein.

Bulls Eye! Great effort.


----------



## roshnipk

Admissions Open..Roshni International (Pak) proudly announce 6-months Advanced U.S based training program for Doctors and Paramedics..For registration and other details contact: 0331-0301197, 021-35407433..Hill Park General Hospital.


----------



## Medicine Buddy

Below is medical lectures for free.


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCSgPh_h0QAp2tg-lCeA4-zw/videos



All the best


----------



## rizwan94

charm_gul said:


> To the seniors - hope you guys did well on your 1st Prof! And @rizwan94 this thread is amazing - THANK YOU FOR YOUR HARD WORK. Any advice from you/the seniors regarding the first year will be greatly appreciated


Thank you for that. I appreciate it. Exams went well, thankfully. Apologizes for a late reply. I was caught up in elective searching and visa processing. But, well, it didn't turn out as expected, the timing was messed up. Nothing new here... this is life. Next year for sure. 

Anyways, I'll have some tips posted here before the prof exams. For the time being, juniors like you might like to have a look at these solved past papers for first Prof part-II (credit goes to the compilers) to get an idea about the question pattern, types and answer samples. Also, for similar questions for first year, check everything out on this website and PakMedicalWorld. It's a good idea to get past papers from your seniors, who definitely collected them and still have them. But, do return them after you get photocopies. And welcome to Med school. Hope you like it by now. All the best with your studies and hang in there, the beginnings always tougher. 

So, here are the links fellow doctors. I'll post other second year material before profs later on: 

1. Anatomy papers
http://edublogpk.files.wordpress.co...st-papers-by-med-com-www-edu-apnafort-com.pdf

2. Biochemistry papers
http://edublogpk.files.wordpress.co...st-papers-by-med-com-www-edu-apnafort-com.pdf

3. Physiology papers
http://edublogpk.files.wordpress.co...papers-2nd-year-mbbs-www-edu-apnafort-com.pdf

Hope these help. 



Zaini33 said:


> Assalmu Alikum!
> Fellows, I'm forgetting first year gross anatomy slowly. Is this normal? I mean what about using that knowledge in clinical rotations, house-job and then hopefully


Repetition is the only way to retain all this information (potentially for the rest of your career). You have got to make time to revise everything you learn in medical school and beyond. And I'm sure you're passionate about medicine, so it shouldn't be a problem. Make it a habit to study some every day to keep it fresh. Cramming doesn't work. 



wind said:


> We are told that from now on PMDC has changed biochemistry marks equivalent to that of physio and anatomy i.e. it is now a major as well. What difference will it make?


Depends. It won't be that big a change. I also heard about first year anatomy syllabus revision.



Zaini33 said:


> And guys, I'm having second thoughts about Guyton Physiology Book! I think Essentials of Physio by Jaypee is concise, upto point and better than guyton. what do you guys have to say about it?


Jaypee is the better book for second year physiology (seniors recommendation too). Guyton becomes a reference, but don't leave it out completely. 

How do you find gross and Neuroanatomy? I used to think the hip was mind-boggling till I met the abdomin. Neuro's fantastic though! 



shaheeen said:


> AOA Can anyone tell me where to get video lectures of anatomy which include Grays anatomy data


I haven't come across any on the web, but you might want to check this out: 

http://kickass.to/anatomy-videos-and-lectures-complete-package-of-over-35-gb-t4392951.html 



kay94 said:


> can anyone recommend a book for behavioral sciences plz??


"A Handbook of Behavioral Sciences for Medical & Dental students" by Prof. Mowadat H. Rana for UHS affiliated medical colleges. 



Abdul Rehman Ein. said:


> Bulls Eye! Great effort.


Thanks man! It's not quite a bulls eye yet. But I'm working on it. 



roshnipk said:


> Admissions Open..Roshni International (Pak) proudly announce 6-months Advanced U.S based training program for Doctors and Paramedics..For registration and other details contact: 0331-0301197, 021-35407433..Hill Park General Hospital.


I take it that the training program is an externship/observership and not a residency program, correct?


----------



## nidarizvi

Please help me !! My medical college admission test is on October and from today I have started Mcat preparation can any one help me and gGUIs me that how to,prepare?


----------



## Zaini33

@nidarizvi
you are not posting in relevant thread. there is one called official 2013 mcat preparation and others. so go check them out 

@rizwan neuroanatomy is killing me! good to know you found it interesting. as for my part, i think i will have to get some software or video lectures for it if i wana survive. abdomen, pelvis went fine but always had problem learning up vessel courses. 
now the major killer for me is 2nd yr embryo and physio! i am already so dead but have to continue the struggle...


----------



## Zaini33

Anyone who is having an extreme battle with the neuroanatomy,  here are SOME video lectures of Dr. Najeeb https://www.mediafire.com/folder/5c7lvfd4xu0g5/Neuroanatomy#rpcp56ask6w5r taken from this facebook page, very helpful https://www.facebook.com/Medicalstudycenter2012?ref=br_tf
Couldn't find embryo lectures though. Only this video by a legendary professor Dr. Acland https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DIUk9IXUaI
I don't know how am I going to cover such a lengthy syllabus  physio is killing me, embryo stabbed me in the back, neuro cracked my skull open and well...you get the picture so moving on...
oh and I'm completely wasting my Ramadan break! my professors gonna eat me alive in the vivas so this might be a farewell msg from me :!:



rizwan94 said:


> ...Apologizes for a late reply. I was caught up in elective searching and visa processing. But, well, it didn't turn out as expected, the timing was messed up. Nothing new here... this is life. Next year for sure.


hey rizwan you are in 2nd year right? because we can only go for RESEARCH electives and not clinical ones (unless you managed to really impress your professor that he allowed you to do some rotation around the hospital). btw which US Hospital you were applying to? 
And yeah one senior gave a real helpful suggestion which I wanted to share that if you are planning to give USMLE in the future, then give Step 2 CS during your visit for electives! this would save you one more tour and would get you licensed quickly which is extremely important when that time comes. 
So would you give then Step2CS? 



rizwan94 said:


> you might want to check this out:
> http://kickass.to/anatomy-videos-and-lectures-complete-package-of-over-35-gb-t4392951.html


This torrent has ZERO seeders! gonna take me eternity to download it. :?


----------



## rizwan94

Thanks for sharing the links. 
If you're struggling with second year, look through the past papers of all subjects and make sure you know everything asked in them. Skip the topics you know, learn the ones you don't. This should help you prepare for profs. Dr. Najeeb's lectures really help. 
The only way around Neuro is memorization and repetition every single day, over and over and over again. We can discuss the material here if you like. 



Zaini33 said:


> hey rizwan you are in 2nd year right? because we can only go for RESEARCH electives and not clinical ones (unless you managed to really impress your professor that he allowed you to do some rotation around the hospital). btw which US Hospital you were applying to?
> And yeah one senior gave a real helpful suggestion which I wanted to share that if you are planning to give USMLE in the future, then give Step 2 CS during your visit for electives! this would save you one more tour and would get you licensed quickly which is extremely important when that time comes.
> So would you give then Step2CS?


Yes, and yes I applied for a research elective (I tried though, an epic fail). But, now when I look back, it won't be that useful, except I thought I could make some contacts that could help in the future. There's only one hospital everyone applies to first when searching for electives in US. That's a great tip and it makes sense. Thank you for sharing that. I think its a good option. And yes, I plan to take USMLE in the future (Insha Allah). 



Zaini33 said:


> This torrent has ZERO seeders! gonna take me eternity to download it. :?


Let me find mine (my apologizes).


----------



## Zaini33

salam!
you are kind of right. clinical electives would be more useful than research electives if the research cant' get published.

and u mean john hopkins hospital?  why people scared to tel the name lol
any hooOo, wish u best of luck. step2 cs is ALL PRACTICAL! i kinda didnt do that wel on my practicals in my med school but hope to get more practice. 
thanks!


----------



## Crypt

a competitive score thruout med skul and a bullzye at step 1 with a 99 mite just do the trick for JHU (john hopkins hospital) but is there any other criteria to be considered?

- - - Updated - - -

Why wud u consider electives in just year 2 ?
(apologies if i sound abrupt , text on screen cms across this way )


----------



## Zaini33

Guys more important question
How are you managing to NOT waste your time in this Ramadan break? I'm so totally scr*wed already! I so force myself into studying but get reminded of every "important" thing at that time 


Crypt said:


> a competitive score thruout med skul and a bullzye at step 1 with a 99 mite just do the trick for JHU (john hopkins hospital) but is there any other criteria to be considered?


I think being THAT much of a "theeta" or a nerd is enough 


Crypt said:


> Why wud u consider electives in just year 2 ?
> (apologies if i sound abrupt , text on screen cms across this way )


But why delay...what if later on you lose some part of the brain or contract some autoimmune disease (with no attempt to sound gloomy) 
actually it's never too early to apply for electives. there is a lot of competition so you really don't know when you can get selected


----------



## rizwan94

Zaini33 said:


> salam!
> you are kind of right. clinical electives would be more useful than research electives if the research cant' get published.


Wa'salam. Exactly. 



Zaini33 said:


> and u mean john hopkins hospital?  why people scared to tel the name lol
> any hooOo, wish u best of luck. step2 cs is ALL PRACTICAL! i kinda didnt do that wel on my practicals in my med school but hope to get more practice.
> thanks!


To save self from the evil eye and the embarrassment of being rejected.  
And I missed my train this time, don't wanna miss it again. 
Medical practice is ALL PRACTICAL! Get better at it now. 
And CS is easier than CK and step 1. 
Thanks and likewise. 



Zaini33 said:


> Guys more important question
> How are you managing to NOT waste your time in this Ramadan break? I'm so totally scr*wed already! I so force myself into studying but get reminded of every "important" thing at that time


Look, its quality that matters not quantity and if you'll be nervous at time of studying, nothing will go in your head. Instead calm down and set two hourly targets. Make a list of important topics and start the chapter from the beginning focus on that. I mean through classes and our own understanding, we know which topic will take less time, which only needs to be glanced at and which needs to be studied thoroughly. Do everything one step at a time but calmly. My solid study time is from iftar to sehri, and three more hours some time in the day, that's all I can manage these days.

- - - Updated - - -



Crypt said:


> a competitive score thruout med skul and a bullzye at step 1 with a 99 mite just do the trick for JHU (john hopkins hospital) but is there any other criteria to be considered?


With that score & an LOR from the Dean, you'll have no problem applying there. 
Ambitious I must say. All the best to you with your future endeavours. 



Crypt said:


> Why wud u consider electives in just year 2 ?
> (apologies if i sound abrupt , text on screen cms across this way )


When I'm eligible to apply, why waste the opportunity? I also wanted to try my whack at it and see if I get accepted or not.
Plus, I get to add more US experience in my resume & make connections which should help as I hope to get a residency post there too when the time comes. So, I hope to do electives every year of medical school if circumstances permit it. (You're fine, don't worry about it). If you're a freshman, focus on studies for now, you could look at electives next year forth.


----------



## Crypt

Which places did u apply to for electives?
and they vre research electives?

The best places like MGH, cornell, JHU, mayo, cleveland, northwestren.
all require international students to be in final year.
(im sounding abrupt again ryt?:/)

and do they give a reason for rejection?

- - - Updated - - -

And no, not a 'theeta' exactly 
just study smart, not hard....


----------



## rizwan94

I'll "bombard" you with the list next week.  
Yes, basic research.

For CLINICAL electives not research. JHU research electives are coordinated between 
you and a research faculty member who is willing to take you in their team before you
apply for it and fill the application form, in which you do state your current med school
year and expected graduation date. (See JHU's elective book here.) (Don't be, you're fine). 

Not exactly, just a cover statement like we thank you for your interest in our program however...

:thumbsup: 

You've got the brightness in you Crypt. 
I don't think you need to worry about anything.


----------



## Zaini33

Guys my friend told me that sylabus underwent a little change...
Embryology msclz,skeletal system,limbs,integumntry sys excluded:-D
Histo respiratory system excluded...
Biochem GIT,xenobiotics included...:-(

anything else anybody noticed? please do tell?
and how to cover Special Senses in Physio?
and what is the least I've to do from embryo and histo?


----------



## Zaini33

SendUp Exams next week 
Can anybody tell me what is the total marks distribution for 2nd year students to pass UHS Proff?
I00 marks are for written and 10 for internal assess, but what about viva and ospe? I had a hard copy of the pdf for such distribution but lost it...


----------



## cefspan

Download the syllabus from uhs.edu.pk


----------



## Zaini33

syllabus why? does it tell us that how many marks are reserved for ospe and viva? i have one syllabus copy but nothing like this mentioned there.
and also this year all 3 subjects are of equal weight-age right? I mean physio and anatomy don't hold more marks compared to biochem?

Guys who make UHS papers? Last year, as UHS makes OSPE exams separate for every college, gave us such a worst Bochem OSPE paper! All Questions in those 9 non-observed stations were from 2nd year syllabus. How do I know? Because I read those concepts this year! 
It totally baffled us. Even our teachers were saying that what the hell did uhs do to my batch. totally trying to fail us!


----------



## bkn

Zaini33 said:


> syllabus why? does it tell us that how many marks are reserved for ospe and viva? i have one syllabus copy but nothing like this mentioned there.
> and also this year all 3 subjects are of equal weight-age right? I mean physio and anatomy don't hold more marks compared to biochem?
> 
> Guys who make UHS papers? Last year, as UHS makes OSPE exams separate for every college, gave us such a worst Bochem OSPE paper! All Questions in those 9 non-observed stations were from 2nd year syllabus. How do I know? Because I read those concepts this year!
> It totally baffled us. Even our teachers were saying that what the hell did uhs do to my batch. totally trying to fail us!


45 marks for seq's, 45 for mcqs
45 for viva, 45 for ospe

20 for internal assessment...as in10 added to the written and 10 to the practical

At least this is the way it was in 1st year


----------



## cefspan

I do think marks distribution is given in the syllabus
Check the new version


----------



## Zaini33

Guys was UHS fair to you people last year? 
It wasn't at all at least in my case!  
As already said before, UHS gave my Batch A such a horrible biochem OSPE exam paper! (and to cry out loud, the other 3 batches of my class didn't get as horrible paper as mine but theirs' were also out of syllabus).
All those 9 non-observed stations were asking us about METABOLISM and Diseases like Glaucoma and what not!
And then the "_Viva External Professors_" were trying their best too to make us fail! 
Isn't there any criteria that you should ask at least 5 viva questions or so? Because my Physio External asked me just 2 questions and that's that! Why UHS sent those really strict externals to us? (I don't know whether it is appropriate to say here or not but one of those externals kept asking who is of this particular cast amongst us and then latter on I came to know that he didn't even ask questions from members of that cast and just passed them!) I mean what the hell! Doesn't UHS has any kind of control or checking mechanism over such Professors?


----------



## cefspan

No and no
That's always the case with uhs


----------



## Zaini33

aww but this is soooo UNFAIR! we work so hard the whole year and then at the end Professors and UHS give us the so called "reward" for it! 
But I also know that many medical colleges make their students cheat a lot. Professors tell them answers of OSPE exams and then internal viva examiners take very easy viva and give them such a good internal assessment marks (14 or 15 out of 20!)
UHS should introduce some kind of procedure in which all these factors are checked and no cheating or leniency or biased attitude allowed. (No offence intended but Private Medical colleges do this more than government ones).


----------



## cefspan

Hmmmm
I am from cmh and do know one of my batch mates was failed by internal in prof
The best thing you can do is get to the top and change the system, but for that you have to bear the system first


----------



## Zaini33

The new syllabus is taking ages to download. Can somebody please upload screen shots here or post the distribution or something? thanks in advance


----------



## rosequartz

Hi,

I uploaded the revised syllabus onto Google drive. Check it out: 

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bxk6dkJ7uWlKb0VTVE1INkJFT1U/edit?usp=sharing

- - - Updated - - -

Part II starts on P. 38, I think.


----------



## Zaini33

8 clinical wards in 3rd year & each ward is of 20 days. general patho, micro, pharma, b.v, forensic in 3rd yr.
Cross one river of fire and you end up in next! but don't worry we are all in this together...gonna die together too haha
_Best of luck Fellas for Proff!_


----------



## fearless9142

stay relaxed and be happy............. tension only makes things worse 

- - - Updated - - -

stay relaxed and be happy............. tension only makes things worse


----------



## nightmaressana

Hi guys, im new to this forum and to the MBBS world. Every information you guys have shared is quite helpful, but ive got problems of my own. People have told me that MBBS is out-of-the-world tough and made me start doubting my choice. Ive always been an exceptional student, Ma Shaa Allah, but, i worry too much (and maybe thats the reason im posting here). 
Can anyone tell me how first year in mbbs will be like? Is it an advanced version of a levels? My inter concepts are a little weak since i did a levels and did my prep for mcat by myself. My ratta-fying power isnt that good, and people have scared me that MBBS is pure ratta. Im scared i wont be able to keep up with whats been taught and that it might be too tough for me to handle. 
Any guidance seniors?


----------



## Crypt

nightmaressana said:


> Hi guys, im new to this forum and to the MBBS world. Every information you guys have shared is quite helpful, but ive got problems of my own. People have told me that MBBS is out-of-the-world tough and made me start doubting my choice. Ive always been an exceptional student, Ma Shaa Allah, but, i worry too much (and maybe thats the reason im posting here).
> Can anyone tell me how first year in mbbs will be like? Is it an advanced version of a levels? My inter concepts are a little weak since i did a levels and did my prep for mcat by myself. My ratta-fying power isnt that good, and people have scared me that MBBS is pure ratta. Im scared i wont be able to keep up with whats been taught and that it might be too tough for me to handle.
> Any guidance seniors?


The anxiety is just because u havent 'started' yet.

And no,
Only biochemistry is a little advanced version of alevels,
And 'nothing else'.

Its not go-crazy difficult.
Just requires a good management of time into all the subjects.

There is,
No doubt,

Alot of memorization.
But it isnt basless and headless like in fsc,
So its easy to do.
Even interesting.

So 'exceptional' student,
Hopefully u will stay Exceptional.


----------



## nightmaressana

Crypt said:


> The anxiety is just because u havent 'started' yet.
> 
> And no,
> Only biochemistry is a little advanced version of alevels,
> And 'nothing else'.
> 
> Its not go-crazy difficult.
> Just requires a good management of time into all the subjects.
> 
> There is,
> No doubt,
> 
> Alot of memorization.
> But it isnt basless and headless like in fsc,
> So its easy to do.
> Even interesting.
> 
> So 'exceptional' student,
> Hopefully u will stay Exceptional.


Thank you  
im the first one to do mbbs in my immediate family, so i needed someone to guide me. 
In shaa Allah, im hoping for the best!


----------



## Danish.sohail

Okay. this thread made me shudder. I get into sialkot and i was thinking to ace prof and upgrade myself to Sheikh zayed lahore. But ab lagta pass krlo kafi hai :/


----------



## maryamtehreem

Hi, most of the links of books are old and don't work. Please provide new ones. Thank you.


----------



## CosmosCrazy042

Is there a book of Uhs past papers that we can get from the market? Or will we have to get them from our seniors? Where can we get them from?


----------



## Umer Yamin

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> Is there a book of Uhs past papers that we can get from the market? Or will we have to get them from our seniors? Where can we get them from?


Bro.. Take it easy, not too easy but ^


----------



## CosmosCrazy042

Ok


----------



## Umer Yamin

CosmosCrazy042 said:


> Ok


Goal university questions, the book is available though


----------



## rizwan94

*Preview *


Theory Syllabus
Theory Papers Marks Scheme and Specification tables
Exams (Model and Past papers)
Recommended Books
Recommend Books Correlation
OSPE Syllabus and Study Material



*1. UHS SECOND PROFESSIONAL THEORY SYLLABUS* (click http://www.uhs.edu.pk/downloads/mbbssecsyllabus.pdf]]here[/url]) 
Main Subjects: 



General Pathology  (300 Marks)
i. Microbiology
ii. Immunology
 Pharmacology and Therapeutics (300 Marks)
 Forensic Medicine and Toxicology (200 Marks)
 Behavioral Sciences (200 Marks)




*2. UHS SECOND PROFESSIONAL THEORY MARKS SCHEME & SPECIFICATION TABLES* (click here) 

3. *UHS SECOND PROFESSIONAL MODEL AND ACTUAL EXAMS*



UHS Second Professional Model Exam Papers (click http://www.uhs.edu.pk/examination/modelpapers.php]here[/url])
UHS Second Professional Past Exam Papers 2005-2013 (click http://pakmedicalworld.com/show_photos.php?id=32&&name=3%20YEAR%20MBBS%20PAST %20PAPER%2005-10&&year=3&&type=mbbs]here[/url] and http://pakmedicalworld.com/show_photos.php?id=31&&name=3%20YEAR%20MBBS%20PAST %20PAPER%202010-13&&year=3&&type=mbbs]here[/url])




4. *RECOMMENDED BOOKS*


*a. General Pathology *



 Robbins Pathological Basis of Diseases aka Big Robbins (Informative book, but cannot be revised due to length, Medium Robbins recommended)
 *Robbins Basic Pathology* aka Medium Robbins
 Goljan Rapid Review Pathology with Audio Lectures
 Kaplan Pathology



There are three Robbins Pathology books: Robbins Pathologic Basis of Diseases (Big Robbins), Robbins Basic Pathology (Medium Robbins) and Robbins Review of Pathology (Mini Robbins). Medium Robbins is the main book for third year and Big Robbins’ reference. Mini Robbins alone is risky alone. Big Robbins is suitable for aspiring pathologists and super high marks achievers. Rest keep it as reference book this year although it’ll be more useful next year. As for review books, Goljan with audio lectures is pure bliss. If it seems hard, Kaplan Pathology is the alternate. Both will help with USMLE Step 1 preparation as well. The other two recommended books stated in the syllabus are not used. 

*b. Microbiology and Immunology *



*Levinson Microbiology and Immunology*
*Made Ridiculously Simple Clinical Microbiology*
Kaplan Step 1 Microbiology & Immunology
Parasitology Qaida by Dr. Shahid Anwar
Jawetz Review of Microbiology (Not the Big one)




Levinson is the standard book for this year. Kaplan helps with a quick review. Both books are great for both UHS exams and USMLE. If Levinson Microbiology seems a bit dense, study MRS instead for Microbiology. The humorous illustrations and language make Microbiology fun. Dr. Anwar’s Qaida is also a good alternate to Levinson’s for parasitology (parasites & worms/helminths) as well. Lifecycles given in Qaida are good too. The *summary section in Levinson (pg. 633-671) is a must read*. Qaida or Jawetz are local review books for microbiology and parasitology. You can use either if you decide to. 

*c. Pharmacology and Therapeutics*



*Katzung & Trevors Basic Pharmacology* (Mini Katzung)
Basic and Clinical Pharmacology Katzung (Big Katzung)
Lippincott’s Pharmacology
Kaplan Pharmacology




Pharmacology is a slightly tough subject this year. Numerous revisions are the only way to tame this beast. Mini Katzung is concise and covers everything to be tested on UHS. Prepare it really well and supplement with Lippincott, and you’re done. Students eying the top position read Big Katzung, but majority read Mini Katzung because it’s concise, complete and important for MCQs. Do include summary tables from big Katzung and try to read ANS, CNS and Asthma. Chemotherapeutic drugs in Lippincott is a great read. A local book by Shamim is recommened for classification tables. 

*d. Forensic Medicine and Toxicology *



 *General Principles and Practice of Forensic Medicine by Prof. Nasib R Awan *(especially for Pakistan’s law)
 Parikh’s Textbook of Medical Jurisprudence, Forensic Medicine & Toxicology (Huge book)
 Terse Forensic Medicine
 Forensic Medicine by Dr. Amir Saleem (for UHS MCQs)




Prof. Awan’s book is said to be the best book especially for studying Pakistan’s laws and Autopsy. Parikh or Terse are also standard books, though Parikh is denser and complex. Don’t study the Indian law portion from the book. Forensic Medicine by Dr. Amir Saleem is recommended for MCQs that are tested in the second professional exam. Doing Nasib R Awan and Amir Saleem & only toxicology section from Parikh is good. Terse is an alternate to Parikh, but in whichever case, do not leave out Amir Saleem. I’m still undecided on which one to get… 

*e. Behavioral Sciences *



* Handbook of Behavioral Sciences for Medical & Dental Students, Dr. Mowadat H. Rana*
BRS Behavioral Sciences or Kaplan Behavioral Sciences (For USMLE preparation)



Dr. Rana’s book is to be studied thoroughly, especially for MCQs. BRS or Kaplan are for USMLE preparation. 

*More https://drive.google.com/folderview?...mM&usp=sharing]here. 

5. UHS MBBS Second Professional Syllabus & Recommended Books Correlation + Tips: This is just to give an idea about what each book contains and covers from the syllabus, and it doesn’t mean that all books are to be studied. Study what works for you. The page numbers in bold, however, are recommended to study. This section can be downloaded (click here) and can be edited for possible errors or improvement. If anyone decides to make changes, kindly make them in Italic so that alterations are clearly known. Thank you. 

6. OSPE SYLLABUS AND STUDY MATERIAL

a. General Pathology & Microbiology



 UHS OSPE syllabus, ToS + Model papers (click http://www.uhs.edu.pk/downloads/examination_data/mbbs/fospegpathombbssec.pdf]here[/url]
 Pathology UHS OSPE past papers till 2013: (click here)
 Pathology ANQA (click here)
 Pathology Complete Practical Notebook (click http://aeymon.blogspot.com/2010/12/3rd-year-mbbs-pathology-complete.html?m=1]here[/url] or http://www.mediafire.com/download/sikftrseb28msm1/pathology+ospe+%28ATHAR+ALI%29.rar]here[/url])



b. Pharmacology & Therapeutics



 UHS OSPE Syllabus, ToS + Model papers (Click here)
 UHS OSPE past papers till 2013 (click here)
 Pharmacology Study Material (click here)
Pharmacology Complete Practical Notebook (click here)




c. Forensic Medicine and Toxicology



 UHS OSPE Forensic Medicine Syllabus, ToS + Model papers (click here)
 UHS OSPE Forensic Medicine Past Papers (click here and here)
 Forensic Medicine Study Material (click here)



d. Behavioral Sciences 



 UHS OSPE Past Papers (click here)
 UHS OSPE Sample Papers {click here%20%28RMC%29%20and%20here (most colleges 2011-12)}
Behavioral Sciences Study Material (click here)



Just one last USMLE tip, best time to take USMLE Step 1 is summer of 4[SUP]th[/SUP] year and might as well do a clinical elective and save $$$. Familiarize yourself with the exam by visiting the official website and read about matched candidate’s statistics in the “Charting the Outcomes” report here) published August 2014. Start studying Kaplan (or BRS) anatomy, physiology and biochemistry, by next summer you’ll be done with pathology, pharmacology, and behavioral sciences too alongside third year study. Order First Aid (FA) USMLE or Step Up to USMLE (whichever suits you, the former’s recommended), USMLE World Qbank later on along with Master the Board USMLE Medical Ethics by Conrad Fischer too because it provides “insights” on ethics questions. I received numerous requests for information on PLAB & AMC. Right now, I do not know much about them, but I will look into them. Also, is there a BDS student around? I have collected material for BDS too per requests, so I would like them to take care of it. Thanks. 

Hope you’re all eager to start wards and have your Littman’s Classic. 
All the best for this year everyone.









That’s all I have got for now and I hope it helps. As usual, Dr. Najeeb’s lectures are to supplement learning (official website) or here). Suggestions, doubts, errors, broken links, anything, is welcome. I’ll be posting the first professional study guide (Part I and II) and research elective hospitals list next. Thank you all for your patience.

- - - Updated - - -



Danish.sohail said:



Okay. this thread made me shudder. I get into sialkot and i was thinking to ace prof and upgrade myself to Sheikh zayed lahore. But ab lagta pass krlo kafi hai :/

Click to expand...

Don't worry, its the initial shock, you'll adjust soon. Just make it a habit to revise everything you're taught in college everyday and don't let stuff pile up, you'll be golden. Good Luck. 



maryamtehreem said:



Hi, most of the links of books are old and don't work. Please provide new ones. Thank you.

Click to expand...

I'll post new ones some time today. 


How'd the profs go everyone?*


----------



## rizwan94

rizwan94 said:


> maryamtehreem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, most of the links of books are old and don't work. Please provide new ones. Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post new ones some time today.
Click to expand...

Here you go juniors, make the best of it. Click Me.


----------



## maryamtehreem

Thank you! Highly helpful...


----------



## kitty katty

According to PMDC rules,any student who fails to pass BDS 1st proff in four attempts is ceased for further medical/dental education in Pakistan.Now can he/she apply for re-admission in mbbs/bds in any other province or anywhere else in Pakistan?what if he/she again appears in UHS entry test?Plz guide me if there is any way to get re-admission in Pakistan in any medical college.


----------



## eishaf

thank you so much. this tread is very very helpful. you have worked hard. may allah bless you always


----------



## asadsultankhan

rizwan94 said:


> *Objective of the Thread*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> This thread has been created to familiarize fresh Medical students (including myself) with the medical profession, studying tips and strategies and basics of Medical subjects to be studied in first year of M.B.B.S before the start of classes in December 2012. Hopefully, it will include links to books, useful websites, educational videos, medicine apps and much more all chosen in line with the M.B.B.S syllabus as outlined by PMDC, UHS and HEC. It is hoped the posted information proves helpful and takes us all on the path to excel through Medical School and fulfill our most cherished childhood dream of becoming doctors.


First of all, thankyou! 

secondly, what about the modular integrated curiculum? what do we students do?


----------



## danialraza

Good work and thanks for sharing the informative posts for fresh medical students.


----------



## sohaibsaleh

*Thanks*

Thank you for the useful post


----------

